# Yes, this looks like the right place...



## monkrules

Time to introduce myself, I suppose. I’ve been a member of another pol forum for about a year, and I like most members and the level of interaction. But the moderation there is, I feel, too clumsy and heavy-handed. And it seems to be squashing the life out of the place. Mods can be seen in almost every thread, commenting or keeping people in line. So much so, that the forum seems to be all about the Mods, when it should be about the interaction between forum members. That's why I started checking out other forums.

After lurking here for a while, I decided this is a lively, fun place. You have a wide variety of members, attitudes, and posts: serious, funny, insulting, etc. And the Mods seem to use a light touch — that’s _*really*_ important.

I’m a registered Independent, and I piss off both lefties and righties at various times. I think trump is an incompentent imbecile and an embarrassment to humanity. But I can’t stand Hillary, either. America got screwed by both parties in the last election, imo. The single thing I like about trump is his tough stance on illegal immigration.

Imo, humor, and a bit of snark add a lot to the vitality of a forum.  And, reading other members’ opinions about a variety of subjects is what I enjoy most. Long, serious debates can quickly get boring as they too often fill quickly with dull, repetitive, posts.

Two people have already earned their way onto my Ignore list. One is an foul-mouthed old member who thinks he knows it all. He insulted me, first thing, and used some curse words that would earn him a fat lip on the street. The other guy was just plain hateful and dumb. I didn’t have any interaction with him, but I don’t want to read his drivel in the future. So, maybe that was my Welcoming Committee. Lol...

I hope I’ll fit in here, and look forward to getting to know you all.


----------



## Gracie

Armor is in the left closet, weaponry on the right. 

Welcome to USMB.


----------



## aaronleland

Moderators can be pretty heavy handed here as well. We aren't even allowed to use the c or n-word upstairs. How the hell am I supposed to comment on a topic if I can't use those words?


----------



## frigidweirdo

monkrules said:


> Time to introduce myself, I suppose. I’ve been a member of another pol forum for about a year, and I like most members and the level of interaction. But the moderation there is, I feel, too clumsy and heavy-handed. And it seems to be squashing the life out of the place. Mods can be seen in almost every thread, commenting or keeping people in line. So much so, that the forum seems to be all about the Mods, when it should be about the interaction between forum members. That's why I started checking out other forums.
> 
> After lurking here for a while, I decided this is a lively, fun place. You have a wide variety of members, attitudes, and posts: serious, funny, insulting, etc. And the Mods seem to use a light touch — that’s _*really*_ important.
> 
> I’m a registered Independent, and I piss off both lefties and righties at various times. I think trump is an incompentent imbecile and an embarrassment to humanity. But I can’t stand Hillary, either. America got screwed by both parties in the last election, imo. The single thing I like about trump is his tough stance on illegal immigration.
> 
> Imo, humor, and a bit of snark add a lot to the vitality of a forum.  And, reading other members’ opinions about a variety of subjects is what I enjoy most. Long, serious debates can quickly get boring as they too often fill quickly with dull, repetitive, posts.
> 
> Two people have already earned their way onto my Ignore list. One is an foul-mouthed old member who thinks he knows it all. He insulted me, first thing, and used some curse words that would earn him a fat lip on the street. The other guy was just plain hateful and dumb. I didn’t have any interaction with him, but I don’t want to read his drivel in the future. So, maybe that was my Welcoming Committee. Lol...
> 
> I hope I’ll fit in here, and look forward to getting to know you all.



Welcome to a place where most of the mods don't interfere, except one who is a moron. However all that happens is that every thread descends into pointlessness.


----------



## Vastator

monkrules said:


> Time to introduce myself, I suppose. I’ve been a member of another pol forum for about a year, and I like most members and the level of interaction. But the moderation there is, I feel, too clumsy and heavy-handed. And it seems to be squashing the life out of the place. Mods can be seen in almost every thread, commenting or keeping people in line. So much so, that the forum seems to be all about the Mods, when it should be about the interaction between forum members. That's why I started checking out other forums.
> 
> After lurking here for a while, I decided this is a lively, fun place. You have a wide variety of members, attitudes, and posts: serious, funny, insulting, etc. And the Mods seem to use a light touch — that’s _*really*_ important.
> 
> I’m a registered Independent, and I piss off both lefties and righties at various times. I think trump is an incompentent imbecile and an embarrassment to humanity. But I can’t stand Hillary, either. America got screwed by both parties in the last election, imo. The single thing I like about trump is his tough stance on illegal immigration.
> 
> Imo, humor, and a bit of snark add a lot to the vitality of a forum.  And, reading other members’ opinions about a variety of subjects is what I enjoy most. Long, serious debates can quickly get boring as they too often fill quickly with dull, repetitive, posts.
> 
> Two people have already earned their way onto my Ignore list. One is an foul-mouthed old member who thinks he knows it all. He insulted me, first thing, and used some curse words that would earn him a fat lip on the street. The other guy was just plain hateful and dumb. I didn’t have any interaction with him, but I don’t want to read his drivel in the future. So, maybe that was my Welcoming Committee. Lol...
> 
> I hope I’ll fit in here, and look forward to getting to know you all.


Ignore feature is for thin skinned pussies. You'll make many friends here. Welcome aboard.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Vastator said:


> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to introduce myself, I suppose. I’ve been a member of another pol forum for about a year, and I like most members and the level of interaction. But the moderation there is, I feel, too clumsy and heavy-handed. And it seems to be squashing the life out of the place. Mods can be seen in almost every thread, commenting or keeping people in line. So much so, that the forum seems to be all about the Mods, when it should be about the interaction between forum members. That's why I started checking out other forums.
> 
> After lurking here for a while, I decided this is a lively, fun place. You have a wide variety of members, attitudes, and posts: serious, funny, insulting, etc. And the Mods seem to use a light touch — that’s _*really*_ important.
> 
> I’m a registered Independent, and I piss off both lefties and righties at various times. I think trump is an incompentent imbecile and an embarrassment to humanity. But I can’t stand Hillary, either. America got screwed by both parties in the last election, imo. The single thing I like about trump is his tough stance on illegal immigration.
> 
> Imo, humor, and a bit of snark add a lot to the vitality of a forum.  And, reading other members’ opinions about a variety of subjects is what I enjoy most. Long, serious debates can quickly get boring as they too often fill quickly with dull, repetitive, posts.
> 
> Two people have already earned their way onto my Ignore list. One is an foul-mouthed old member who thinks he knows it all. He insulted me, first thing, and used some curse words that would earn him a fat lip on the street. The other guy was just plain hateful and dumb. I didn’t have any interaction with him, but I don’t want to read his drivel in the future. So, maybe that was my Welcoming Committee. Lol...
> 
> I hope I’ll fit in here, and look forward to getting to know you all.
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore feature is for thin skinned pussies. You'll make many friends here. Welcome aboard.
Click to expand...


No, the ignore feature is for people who don't come on here to pretend they're still in High School.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Welcome!

Rules here:

Rules for Politics: A Reminder


You must see the mascot:







Falena and the other forum that's so restrictive can suck it!


USMB!


----------



## Penelope




----------



## monkrules

Thanks for the words of welcome everyone. 

To answer a couple of the posts:

A) I did read the rules (hope I can remember them).
B) I love the Ignore feature. Nothing cleans up a board faster. Only a masochist would tolerate ignorant, hateful AHs. 
C) Looking forward to the Mods completely ignoring me...
D) Hope I never have need of armor or weapons while 'enjoying' the board. Lol.


----------



## Ringel05

monkrules said:


> Time to introduce myself, I suppose. I’ve been a member of another pol forum for about a year, and I like most members and the level of interaction. But the moderation there is, I feel, too clumsy and heavy-handed. And it seems to be squashing the life out of the place. Mods can be seen in almost every thread, commenting or keeping people in line. So much so, that the forum seems to be all about the Mods, when it should be about the interaction between forum members. That's why I started checking out other forums.
> 
> After lurking here for a while, I decided this is a lively, fun place. You have a wide variety of members, attitudes, and posts: serious, funny, insulting, etc. And the Mods seem to use a light touch — that’s _*really*_ important.
> 
> I’m a registered Independent, and I piss off both lefties and righties at various times. I think trump is an incompentent imbecile and an embarrassment to humanity. But I can’t stand Hillary, either. America got screwed by both parties in the last election, imo. The single thing I like about trump is his tough stance on illegal immigration.
> 
> Imo, humor, and a bit of snark add a lot to the vitality of a forum.  And, reading other members’ opinions about a variety of subjects is what I enjoy most. Long, serious debates can quickly get boring as they too often fill quickly with dull, repetitive, posts.
> 
> Two people have already earned their way onto my Ignore list. One is an foul-mouthed old member who thinks he knows it all. He insulted me, first thing, and used some curse words that would earn him a fat lip on the street. The other guy was just plain hateful and dumb. I didn’t have any interaction with him, but I don’t want to read his drivel in the future. So, maybe that was my Welcoming Committee. Lol...
> 
> I hope I’ll fit in here, and look forward to getting to know you all.


Great!  Finally I won't be the only one here being reviled from both sides, typically at the same time........  Oh and I'm not an ass hole (except to some) but I am a prick working to become an entire cactus patch.......... 
Welcome to the insane asylum!!


----------



## Gracie

The armory is fully stocked.


----------



## westwall

Welcome aboard!


----------



## ChrisL

monkrules said:


> Time to introduce myself, I suppose. I’ve been a member of another pol forum for about a year, and I like most members and the level of interaction. But the moderation there is, I feel, too clumsy and heavy-handed. And it seems to be squashing the life out of the place. Mods can be seen in almost every thread, commenting or keeping people in line. So much so, that the forum seems to be all about the Mods, when it should be about the interaction between forum members. That's why I started checking out other forums.
> 
> After lurking here for a while, I decided this is a lively, fun place. You have a wide variety of members, attitudes, and posts: serious, funny, insulting, etc. And the Mods seem to use a light touch — that’s _*really*_ important.
> 
> I’m a registered Independent, and I piss off both lefties and righties at various times. I think trump is an incompentent imbecile and an embarrassment to humanity. But I can’t stand Hillary, either. America got screwed by both parties in the last election, imo. The single thing I like about trump is his tough stance on illegal immigration.
> 
> Imo, humor, and a bit of snark add a lot to the vitality of a forum.  And, reading other members’ opinions about a variety of subjects is what I enjoy most. Long, serious debates can quickly get boring as they too often fill quickly with dull, repetitive, posts.
> 
> Two people have already earned their way onto my Ignore list. One is an foul-mouthed old member who thinks he knows it all. He insulted me, first thing, and used some curse words that would earn him a fat lip on the street. The other guy was just plain hateful and dumb. I didn’t have any interaction with him, but I don’t want to read his drivel in the future. So, maybe that was my Welcoming Committee. Lol...
> 
> I hope I’ll fit in here, and look forward to getting to know you all.



I'm sure I recognize your name and your avatar from another forum.  Welcome and good luck.


----------



## flacaltenn

monkrules said:


> Time to introduce myself, I suppose. I’ve been a member of another pol forum for about a year, and I like most members and the level of interaction. But the moderation there is, I feel, too clumsy and heavy-handed. And it seems to be squashing the life out of the place. Mods can be seen in almost every thread, commenting or keeping people in line. So much so, that the forum seems to be all about the Mods, when it should be about the interaction between forum members. That's why I started checking out other forums.
> 
> After lurking here for a while, I decided this is a lively, fun place. You have a wide variety of members, attitudes, and posts: serious, funny, insulting, etc. And the Mods seem to use a light touch — that’s _*really*_ important.
> 
> I’m a registered Independent, and I piss off both lefties and righties at various times. I think trump is an incompentent imbecile and an embarrassment to humanity. But I can’t stand Hillary, either. America got screwed by both parties in the last election, imo. The single thing I like about trump is his tough stance on illegal immigration.
> 
> Imo, humor, and a bit of snark add a lot to the vitality of a forum.  And, reading other members’ opinions about a variety of subjects is what I enjoy most. Long, serious debates can quickly get boring as they too often fill quickly with dull, repetitive, posts.
> 
> Two people have already earned their way onto my Ignore list. One is an foul-mouthed old member who thinks he knows it all. He insulted me, first thing, and used some curse words that would earn him a fat lip on the street. The other guy was just plain hateful and dumb. I didn’t have any interaction with him, but I don’t want to read his drivel in the future. So, maybe that was my Welcoming Committee. Lol...
> 
> I hope I’ll fit in here, and look forward to getting to know you all.



Welcome to USMB.  My hands are not heavy. In fact, it's easy to live a moderation free existence here. 

IMO -- anyone with an Avie that looks like Jeff Sessions is just asking for trouble.   But that's your choice and I respect that.


----------



## monkrules

flacaltenn said:


> Welcome to USMB.  My hands are not heavy. In fact, it's easy to live a moderation free existence here.
> 
> IMO -- anyone with an Avie that looks like Jeff Sessions is just asking for trouble.   But that's your choice and I respect that.


Thanks for the welcome, Senior Lighthands.

I’m not fond of my “Jeff Sessions” avie but, as they say, a photo is worth a thousand words. So it will remain my avie until American voters come to their senses, or until our Congress Critters grow a pair and do what they know in their hearts should be done for the good of the country, whichever comes first.

Just checked out the available Smilies and from the look of them, get the feeling this must be a fairly free-wheeling place. Good news!


----------



## ChrisL

monkrules said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to USMB.  My hands are not heavy. In fact, it's easy to live a moderation free existence here.
> 
> IMO -- anyone with an Avie that looks like Jeff Sessions is just asking for trouble.   But that's your choice and I respect that.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcome, Senior Lighthands.
> 
> I’m not fond of my “Jeff Sessions” avie but, as they say, a photo is worth a thousand words. So it will remain my avie until American voters come to their senses, or until our Congress Critters grow a pair and do what they know in their hearts should be done for the good of the country, whichever comes first.
> 
> Just checked out the available Smilies and from the look of them, get the feeling this must be a fairly free-wheeling place. Good news!
Click to expand...


Oh yes, now I remember who you are.  The poster who uses an avatar that he hates but he uses it anyways because he is under some mistaken impression that it annoys others.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

flacaltenn said:


> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to introduce myself, I suppose. I’ve been a member of another pol forum for about a year, and I like most members and the level of interaction. But the moderation there is, I feel, too clumsy and heavy-handed. And it seems to be squashing the life out of the place. Mods can be seen in almost every thread, commenting or keeping people in line. So much so, that the forum seems to be all about the Mods, when it should be about the interaction between forum members. That's why I started checking out other forums.
> 
> After lurking here for a while, I decided this is a lively, fun place. You have a wide variety of members, attitudes, and posts: serious, funny, insulting, etc. And the Mods seem to use a light touch — that’s _*really*_ important.
> 
> I’m a registered Independent, and I piss off both lefties and righties at various times. I think trump is an incompentent imbecile and an embarrassment to humanity. But I can’t stand Hillary, either. America got screwed by both parties in the last election, imo. The single thing I like about trump is his tough stance on illegal immigration.
> 
> Imo, humor, and a bit of snark add a lot to the vitality of a forum.  And, reading other members’ opinions about a variety of subjects is what I enjoy most. Long, serious debates can quickly get boring as they too often fill quickly with dull, repetitive, posts.
> 
> Two people have already earned their way onto my Ignore list. One is an foul-mouthed old member who thinks he knows it all. He insulted me, first thing, and used some curse words that would earn him a fat lip on the street. The other guy was just plain hateful and dumb. I didn’t have any interaction with him, but I don’t want to read his drivel in the future. So, maybe that was my Welcoming Committee. Lol...
> 
> I hope I’ll fit in here, and look forward to getting to know you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to USMB.  My hands are not heavy. In fact, it's easy to live a moderation free existence here.
> 
> IMO -- anyone with an Avie that looks like Jeff Sessions is just asking for trouble.   But that's your choice and I respect that.
Click to expand...


I think it is supposed to be what Trump would look like without his makeup and funny hairdo.  Like any other old man apparently.  Lol.


----------



## flacaltenn

ChrisL said:


> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to USMB.  My hands are not heavy. In fact, it's easy to live a moderation free existence here.
> 
> IMO -- anyone with an Avie that looks like Jeff Sessions is just asking for trouble.   But that's your choice and I respect that.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcome, Senior Lighthands.
> 
> I’m not fond of my “Jeff Sessions” avie but, as they say, a photo is worth a thousand words. So it will remain my avie until American voters come to their senses, or until our Congress Critters grow a pair and do what they know in their hearts should be done for the good of the country, whichever comes first.
> 
> Just checked out the available Smilies and from the look of them, get the feeling this must be a fairly free-wheeling place. Good news!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yes, now I remember who you are.  The poster who uses an avatar that he hates but he uses it anyways because he is under some mistaken impression that it annoys others.  Lol.
Click to expand...


Kinda like the mug shot for a mad Jeff Sessions the day after he punches out the Trumpster. 

Let's just hope MonkRules is that attractive. We have our standards here..


----------



## flacaltenn

ChrisL said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to introduce myself, I suppose. I’ve been a member of another pol forum for about a year, and I like most members and the level of interaction. But the moderation there is, I feel, too clumsy and heavy-handed. And it seems to be squashing the life out of the place. Mods can be seen in almost every thread, commenting or keeping people in line. So much so, that the forum seems to be all about the Mods, when it should be about the interaction between forum members. That's why I started checking out other forums.
> 
> After lurking here for a while, I decided this is a lively, fun place. You have a wide variety of members, attitudes, and posts: serious, funny, insulting, etc. And the Mods seem to use a light touch — that’s _*really*_ important.
> 
> I’m a registered Independent, and I piss off both lefties and righties at various times. I think trump is an incompentent imbecile and an embarrassment to humanity. But I can’t stand Hillary, either. America got screwed by both parties in the last election, imo. The single thing I like about trump is his tough stance on illegal immigration.
> 
> Imo, humor, and a bit of snark add a lot to the vitality of a forum.  And, reading other members’ opinions about a variety of subjects is what I enjoy most. Long, serious debates can quickly get boring as they too often fill quickly with dull, repetitive, posts.
> 
> Two people have already earned their way onto my Ignore list. One is an foul-mouthed old member who thinks he knows it all. He insulted me, first thing, and used some curse words that would earn him a fat lip on the street. The other guy was just plain hateful and dumb. I didn’t have any interaction with him, but I don’t want to read his drivel in the future. So, maybe that was my Welcoming Committee. Lol...
> 
> I hope I’ll fit in here, and look forward to getting to know you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to USMB.  My hands are not heavy. In fact, it's easy to live a moderation free existence here.
> 
> IMO -- anyone with an Avie that looks like Jeff Sessions is just asking for trouble.   But that's your choice and I respect that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it is supposed to be what Trump would look like without his makeup and funny hairdo.  Like any other old man apparently.  Lol.
Click to expand...


That's a micro-assault --- you ageist.


----------



## skye

monkrules said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to USMB.  My hands are not heavy. In fact, it's easy to live a moderation free existence here.
> 
> IMO -- anyone with an Avie that looks like Jeff Sessions is just asking for trouble.   But that's your choice and I respect that.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcome, Senior Lighthands.
> 
> I’m not fond of my “Jeff Sessions” avie but, as they say, a photo is worth a thousand words. So it will remain my avie until American voters come to their senses, or until our Congress Critters grow a pair and do what they know in their hearts should be done for the good of the country, whichever comes first.
> 
> Just checked out the available Smilies and from the look of them, get the feeling this must be a fairly free-wheeling place. Good news!
Click to expand...




I'm not fond of your "Jeff Sessions" avie  either. 

Welcome anyway.


----------



## ChrisL

monkrules said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to USMB.  My hands are not heavy. In fact, it's easy to live a moderation free existence here.
> 
> IMO -- anyone with an Avie that looks like Jeff Sessions is just asking for trouble.   But that's your choice and I respect that.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcome, Senior Lighthands.
> 
> I’m not fond of my “Jeff Sessions” avie but, as they say, a photo is worth a thousand words. So it will remain my avie until American voters come to their senses, or until our Congress Critters grow a pair and do what they know in their hearts should be done for the good of the country, whichever comes first.
> 
> Just checked out the available Smilies and from the look of them, get the feeling this must be a fairly free-wheeling place. Good news!
Click to expand...


And what is it that you think the "congress critters" should do for the good of the country?  Why don't you elaborate?  I mean, this is an introduction and people should get to know something about your views.  Why make such vague comments?


----------



## ChrisL

flacaltenn said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to introduce myself, I suppose. I’ve been a member of another pol forum for about a year, and I like most members and the level of interaction. But the moderation there is, I feel, too clumsy and heavy-handed. And it seems to be squashing the life out of the place. Mods can be seen in almost every thread, commenting or keeping people in line. So much so, that the forum seems to be all about the Mods, when it should be about the interaction between forum members. That's why I started checking out other forums.
> 
> After lurking here for a while, I decided this is a lively, fun place. You have a wide variety of members, attitudes, and posts: serious, funny, insulting, etc. And the Mods seem to use a light touch — that’s _*really*_ important.
> 
> I’m a registered Independent, and I piss off both lefties and righties at various times. I think trump is an incompentent imbecile and an embarrassment to humanity. But I can’t stand Hillary, either. America got screwed by both parties in the last election, imo. The single thing I like about trump is his tough stance on illegal immigration.
> 
> Imo, humor, and a bit of snark add a lot to the vitality of a forum.  And, reading other members’ opinions about a variety of subjects is what I enjoy most. Long, serious debates can quickly get boring as they too often fill quickly with dull, repetitive, posts.
> 
> Two people have already earned their way onto my Ignore list. One is an foul-mouthed old member who thinks he knows it all. He insulted me, first thing, and used some curse words that would earn him a fat lip on the street. The other guy was just plain hateful and dumb. I didn’t have any interaction with him, but I don’t want to read his drivel in the future. So, maybe that was my Welcoming Committee. Lol...
> 
> I hope I’ll fit in here, and look forward to getting to know you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to USMB.  My hands are not heavy. In fact, it's easy to live a moderation free existence here.
> 
> IMO -- anyone with an Avie that looks like Jeff Sessions is just asking for trouble.   But that's your choice and I respect that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it is supposed to be what Trump would look like without his makeup and funny hairdo.  Like any other old man apparently.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a micro-assault --- you ageist.
Click to expand...


How so?  Without his funny hairdo and tan and makeup, he would look like any other old man.  He is almost 70 after all.


----------



## monkrules

flacaltenn said:


> Welcome to USMB.  My hands are not heavy. In fact, it's easy to live a moderation free existence here.


Just eighteen posts under my belt, and I just had my first post deleted. Is that good, or what!  

Moderation is alive and well.


----------



## ChrisL

monkrules said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to USMB.  My hands are not heavy. In fact, it's easy to live a moderation free existence here.
> 
> 
> 
> Just eighteen posts under my belt, and I just had my first post deleted. Is that good, or what!
> 
> Moderation is alive and well.
Click to expand...


I think that says more about you than it does the site, newb.  Lol!


----------



## ChrisL

I guess this wimp must have me on ignore already.    To be expected I guess.


----------



## koshergrl

aaronleland said:


> Moderators can be pretty heavy handed here as well. We aren't even allowed to use the c or n-word upstairs. How the hell am I supposed to comment on a topic if I can't use those words?


Fuck you, twat.


----------



## koshergrl

monkrules said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to USMB.  My hands are not heavy. In fact, it's easy to live a moderation free existence here.
> 
> 
> 
> Just eighteen posts under my belt, and I just had my first post deleted. Is that good, or what!
> 
> Moderation is alive and well.
Click to expand...


That makes you one of the cool kids.


----------



## flacaltenn

monkrules said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to USMB.  My hands are not heavy. In fact, it's easy to live a moderation free existence here.
> 
> 
> 
> Just eighteen posts under my belt, and I just had my first post deleted. Is that good, or what!
> 
> Moderation is alive and well.
Click to expand...


PMessage me. We'll figure it out.  Heck -- you're batting 97% so far. whatcha bitching about?   

You just need "The Official Cheat Sheet"...


----------



## monkrules

skye said:


> I'm not fond of your "Jeff Sessions" avie  either.
> 
> Welcome anyway.


Well, I think _your_ avie is lovely. Maybe we can trade...


----------



## ChrisL

koshergrl said:


> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to USMB.  My hands are not heavy. In fact, it's easy to live a moderation free existence here.
> 
> 
> 
> Just eighteen posts under my belt, and I just had my first post deleted. Is that good, or what!
> 
> Moderation is alive and well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That makes you one of the cool kids.
Click to expand...


He's a liberal, KG.    A FLAMING liberal who hates Donald Trump.


----------



## monkrules

flacaltenn said:


> PMessage me. We'll figure it out.  Heck -- you're batting 97% so far. whatcha bitching about?
> 
> You just need "The Official Cheat Sheet"...


"Official Cheat Sheet" sounds....sneaky...


----------



## monkrules

ChrisL said:


> He's a liberal, KG.    A FLAMING liberal who hates Donald Trump.


Please. Don't be dumb. Hating trump does not make one a liberal, flaming or otherwise.

These kinds of posts are what prompted me to put you on Ignore, on that 'other' forum.


----------



## ChrisL

monkrules said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's a liberal, KG.    A FLAMING liberal who hates Donald Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Please. Don't be dumb. Hating trump does not make one a liberal, flaming or otherwise.
> 
> These kinds of posts are what prompted me to put you on Ignore on the 'other' forum.
Click to expand...


So what conservative viewpoints do you hold then.  I mean really, why don't you give a REAL introduction.  That is what people here want to know.  This is a POLITICAL forum.


----------



## ChrisL

I think it's funny that some are so threatened by me that they put me on ignore.    Means I'm accomplishing my goals.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Yes sometimes you get a mod orator known as Timmy. He/she doesn't like when you double-dip the chip. Just pretend you're an architect and everything will be fine.


----------



## ChrisL

monkrules said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's funny that some are so threatened by me that they put me on ignore.    Means I'm accomplishing my goals.
> 
> 
> 
> You could never make me feel 'threatened'. The reason I put you on Ignore on that other forum, is because I had responded to a long thread that I found interesting and I wanted to read the other opinions. I wasn't even familiar with you until that day.
> 
> Unfortunately, _you_ had posted about fifty different posts, each with a moronic single sentence in it. All your posts did is clutter up and ruin the thread. You had, single-handedly, screwed up the entire flow of that thread. By putting you on Ignore, I was able to clean up the thread and get to the "good" posts. It made that, and other threads to which you posted, easier to read, and much more enjoyable.
> 
> You're doing the same thing to this thread. I guess it's just your 'style'.
Click to expand...


I am trying to stick to the topic here.  Why don't you tell us what your conservative views are?  You claim you aren't a hard core leftist, right?  You are one of the Russian conspiracy theory anti Trump posters is all.  You don't like what I have to say?  So sad but too bad.  My posts are based on facts and logic.  Yours are based on fearmongering and falsehoods.


----------



## ChrisL

monkrules said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's funny that some are so threatened by me that they put me on ignore.    Means I'm accomplishing my goals.
> 
> 
> 
> You could never make me feel 'threatened'. The reason I put you on Ignore on that other forum, is because I had responded to a long thread that I found interesting and I wanted to read the other opinions. I wasn't even familiar with you until that day.
> 
> Unfortunately, _you_ had posted about fifty different posts, each with a moronic single sentence in it. All your posts did is clutter up and ruin the thread. You had, single-handedly, screwed up the entire flow of that thread. By putting you on Ignore, I was able to clean up the thread and get to the "good" posts. It made that, and other threads to which you posted, easier to read, and much more enjoyable.
> 
> You're doing the same thing to this thread. I guess it's just your 'style'.
Click to expand...


Why don't you explain the purpose of your avi to the "nice people?"


----------



## ChrisL

Oh, thanks for the explanation.   




monkrules said:


> I hate my avatar. It's a photo of donald trump with his ever present grimace, and shows him bald as a cue ball. I chose it, and keep it, only to drive trump supporters nuts. Nuttier than they already are, that is. I just want them to see, over and over, that their God is as ugly on the outside as he is on the inside.
> 
> I'll keep looking for an avatar I actually like, but I'll probably keep this ugly thing until trump is impeached or resigns.
> 
> See, I'm optimistic, too.


----------



## ChrisL

Aw well, he should fit in well here with the other liberals.


----------



## koshergrl

ChrisL said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to USMB.  My hands are not heavy. In fact, it's easy to live a moderation free existence here.
> 
> 
> 
> Just eighteen posts under my belt, and I just had my first post deleted. Is that good, or what!
> 
> Moderation is alive and well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That makes you one of the cool kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's a liberal, KG.    A FLAMING liberal who hates Donald Trump.
Click to expand...

All the "cool kids" are dontcha know.


----------



## monkrules

ChrisL said:


> I am trying to stick to the topic here.  Why don't you tell us what your conservative views are?  You claim you aren't a hard core leftist, right?  You are one of the Russian conspiracy theory anti Trump posters is all.  You don't like what I have to say?  So sad but too bad.  My posts are based on facts and logic.  Yours are based on fearmongering and falsehoods.


You're NOT sticking to the topic here. I had introduced myself, a lot of folks were coming by with nice comments. People were joking and having a good time. Then you showed up, and everything went downhill — as always happens when you show up. 

Reread the thread and you'll see that everything I've said is true. All you've managed to do, is screw up yet another thread. _*It happens everywhere you go.*_ So, since I can't stand your dumb ass, I guess I'll have to put you on Ignore, again. It's the only way to be rid of you. 

Go screw up some other threads, it's what you do. No wonder you support trump, you're as sorry as he is. 

See ya...


----------



## ChrisL

monkrules said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to stick to the topic here.  Why don't you tell us what your conservative views are?  You claim you aren't a hard core leftist, right?  You are one of the Russian conspiracy theory anti Trump posters is all.  You don't like what I have to say?  So sad but too bad.  My posts are based on facts and logic.  Yours are based on fearmongering and falsehoods.
> 
> 
> 
> You're NOT sticking to the topic here. I had introduced myself, a lot of folks were coming by with nice comments. People were joking and having a good time. Then you showed up, and everything went downhill — as always happens when you show up.
> 
> Reread the thread and you'll see that everything I've said is true. All you've managed to do, is screw up yet another thread. _*It happens everywhere you go.*_ So, since I can't stand your dumb ass, I guess I'll have to put you on Ignore, again. It's the only way to be rid of you.
> 
> Go screw up some other threads, it's what you do. No wonder you support trump, you're as sorry as he is.
> 
> See ya...
Click to expand...


I'm only asking you for your REAL political views.  That is what your introduction thread is for, to tell us about you and your views so that we know what to expect and so that we know what kind of poster you are.  This is a common thread with liberals, trying to hide their true political views.  Well, you aren't going to get away with it on MY watch.    I am BIG on honesty.


----------



## koshergrl

ChrisL said:


> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to stick to the topic here.  Why don't you tell us what your conservative views are?  You claim you aren't a hard core leftist, right?  You are one of the Russian conspiracy theory anti Trump posters is all.  You don't like what I have to say?  So sad but too bad.  My posts are based on facts and logic.  Yours are based on fearmongering and falsehoods.
> 
> 
> 
> You're NOT sticking to the topic here. I had introduced myself, a lot of folks were coming by with nice comments. People were joking and having a good time. Then you showed up, and everything went downhill — as always happens when you show up.
> 
> Reread the thread and you'll see that everything I've said is true. All you've managed to do, is screw up yet another thread. _*It happens everywhere you go.*_ So, since I can't stand your dumb ass, I guess I'll have to put you on Ignore, again. It's the only way to be rid of you.
> 
> Go screw up some other threads, it's what you do. No wonder you support trump, you're as sorry as he is.
> 
> See ya...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm only asking you for your REAL political views.  That is what your introduction thread is for, to tell us about you and your views so that we know what to expect and so that we know what kind of poster you are.  This is a common thread with liberals, trying to hide their true political views.  Well, you aren't going to get away with it on MY watch.    I am BIG on honesty.
Click to expand...

There's a reason we call rightwinger "Liewinger" after all. 
It is a common thread.


----------



## ChrisL

koshergrl said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to stick to the topic here.  Why don't you tell us what your conservative views are?  You claim you aren't a hard core leftist, right?  You are one of the Russian conspiracy theory anti Trump posters is all.  You don't like what I have to say?  So sad but too bad.  My posts are based on facts and logic.  Yours are based on fearmongering and falsehoods.
> 
> 
> 
> You're NOT sticking to the topic here. I had introduced myself, a lot of folks were coming by with nice comments. People were joking and having a good time. Then you showed up, and everything went downhill — as always happens when you show up.
> 
> Reread the thread and you'll see that everything I've said is true. All you've managed to do, is screw up yet another thread. _*It happens everywhere you go.*_ So, since I can't stand your dumb ass, I guess I'll have to put you on Ignore, again. It's the only way to be rid of you.
> 
> Go screw up some other threads, it's what you do. No wonder you support trump, you're as sorry as he is.
> 
> See ya...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm only asking you for your REAL political views.  That is what your introduction thread is for, to tell us about you and your views so that we know what to expect and so that we know what kind of poster you are.  This is a common thread with liberals, trying to hide their true political views.  Well, you aren't going to get away with it on MY watch.    I am BIG on honesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's a reason we call rightwinger "Liewinger" after all.
> It is a common thread.
Click to expand...


Well, it's understandable why they would be embarrassed to admit that they are liberals.


----------



## ChrisL

monkrules said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to stick to the topic here.  Why don't you tell us what your conservative views are?  You claim you aren't a hard core leftist, right?  You are one of the Russian conspiracy theory anti Trump posters is all.  You don't like what I have to say?  So sad but too bad.  My posts are based on facts and logic.  Yours are based on fearmongering and falsehoods.
> 
> 
> 
> You're NOT sticking to the topic here. I had introduced myself, a lot of folks were coming by with nice comments. People were joking and having a good time. Then you showed up, and everything went downhill — as always happens when you show up.
> 
> Reread the thread and you'll see that everything I've said is true. All you've managed to do, is screw up yet another thread. _*It happens everywhere you go.*_ So, since I can't stand your dumb ass, I guess I'll have to put you on Ignore, again. It's the only way to be rid of you.
> 
> Go screw up some other threads, it's what you do. No wonder you support trump, you're as sorry as he is.
> 
> See ya...
Click to expand...


And just because you have no honest replies or answers doesn't mean that I ruin threads.  Yet another liberal temper tantrum being demonstrated.


----------



## ChrisL

koshergrl said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to stick to the topic here.  Why don't you tell us what your conservative views are?  You claim you aren't a hard core leftist, right?  You are one of the Russian conspiracy theory anti Trump posters is all.  You don't like what I have to say?  So sad but too bad.  My posts are based on facts and logic.  Yours are based on fearmongering and falsehoods.
> 
> 
> 
> You're NOT sticking to the topic here. I had introduced myself, a lot of folks were coming by with nice comments. People were joking and having a good time. Then you showed up, and everything went downhill — as always happens when you show up.
> 
> Reread the thread and you'll see that everything I've said is true. All you've managed to do, is screw up yet another thread. _*It happens everywhere you go.*_ So, since I can't stand your dumb ass, I guess I'll have to put you on Ignore, again. It's the only way to be rid of you.
> 
> Go screw up some other threads, it's what you do. No wonder you support trump, you're as sorry as he is.
> 
> See ya...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm only asking you for your REAL political views.  That is what your introduction thread is for, to tell us about you and your views so that we know what to expect and so that we know what kind of poster you are.  This is a common thread with liberals, trying to hide their true political views.  Well, you aren't going to get away with it on MY watch.    I am BIG on honesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's a reason we call rightwinger "Liewinger" after all.
> It is a common thread.
Click to expand...


Jake Starkey.  Lol.


----------



## monkrules

flacaltenn said:


> Welcome to USMB.  My hands are not heavy. In fact, it's easy to live a moderation free existence here.


Hello again.

Well, so much for my idea that moderation was light on this board.

I just had my second post deleted for today. The mod said I was discussing ‘other boards’. In response to a post, I had referred to “that other board” to a person who was familiar with the situation. I didn’t name the board in question, it was simply a reference point in an exchange of posts. In fact, I don’t really know why either of the two posts were deleted.

So, in my short time here, I’m at 23 posts written, two deleted. If I keep up the good work I’ll soon have a negative post count. Lol...

Guess I’ll take off my boots and relax. Hang it up for today while I still have a couple of posts that can still be read.


----------



## ChrisL

monkrules said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to USMB.  My hands are not heavy. In fact, it's easy to live a moderation free existence here.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello again.
> 
> Well, so much for my idea that moderation was light on this board.
> 
> I just had my second post deleted for today. The mod said I was discussing ‘other boards’. In response to a post, I had referred to “that other board” to a person who was familiar with the situation. I didn’t name the board in question, it was simply a reference point in an exchange of posts. In fact, I don’t really know why either of the two posts were deleted.
> 
> So, in my short time here, I’m at 23 posts written, two deleted. If I keep up the good work I’ll soon have a negative post count. Lol...
> 
> Guess I’ll take off my boots and relax. Hang it up for today while I still have a couple of posts that can still be read.
Click to expand...


Apparently you did not read or understand the rules very well.


----------



## ChrisL

I guess he took his ball and went home.   

Funny how these libs can dish it out but can't take it in return, eh?  He wants to "annoy" the Trump supporters, yet whines about MY posts.  I guess it is he who is the one who is annoyed.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ChrisL said:


> I guess he took his ball and went home.
> 
> Funny how these libs can dish it out but can't take it in return, eh?  He wants to "annoy" the Trump supporters, yet whines about MY posts.  I guess it is he who is the one who is annoyed.



^^^^


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

monkrules said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to USMB.  My hands are not heavy. In fact, it's easy to live a moderation free existence here.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello again.
> 
> Well, so much for my idea that moderation was light on this board.
> 
> I just had my second post deleted for today. The mod said I was discussing ‘other boards’. In response to a post, I had referred to “that other board” to a person who was familiar with the situation. I didn’t name the board in question, it was simply a reference point in an exchange of posts. In fact, I don’t really know why either of the two posts were deleted.
> 
> So, in my short time here, I’m at 23 posts written, two deleted. If I keep up the good work I’ll soon have a negative post count. Lol...
> 
> Guess I’ll take off my boots and relax. Hang it up for today while I still have a couple of posts that can still be read.
Click to expand...


*"I just had my second post deleted for today. The mod said I was discussing ‘other boards’." 
*
Well it's there in the forum rules, perhaps you should read them to avoid more happenings.
*



*
USMB Rules and Guidelines


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood

frigidweirdo said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to introduce myself, I suppose. I’ve been a member of another pol forum for about a year, and I like most members and the level of interaction. But the moderation there is, I feel, too clumsy and heavy-handed. And it seems to be squashing the life out of the place. Mods can be seen in almost every thread, commenting or keeping people in line. So much so, that the forum seems to be all about the Mods, when it should be about the interaction between forum members. That's why I started checking out other forums.
> 
> After lurking here for a while, I decided this is a lively, fun place. You have a wide variety of members, attitudes, and posts: serious, funny, insulting, etc. And the Mods seem to use a light touch — that’s _*really*_ important.
> 
> I’m a registered Independent, and I piss off both lefties and righties at various times. I think trump is an incompentent imbecile and an embarrassment to humanity. But I can’t stand Hillary, either. America got screwed by both parties in the last election, imo. The single thing I like about trump is his tough stance on illegal immigration.
> 
> Imo, humor, and a bit of snark add a lot to the vitality of a forum.  And, reading other members’ opinions about a variety of subjects is what I enjoy most. Long, serious debates can quickly get boring as they too often fill quickly with dull, repetitive, posts.
> 
> Two people have already earned their way onto my Ignore list. One is an foul-mouthed old member who thinks he knows it all. He insulted me, first thing, and used some curse words that would earn him a fat lip on the street. The other guy was just plain hateful and dumb. I didn’t have any interaction with him, but I don’t want to read his drivel in the future. So, maybe that was my Welcoming Committee. Lol...
> 
> I hope I’ll fit in here, and look forward to getting to know you all.
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore feature is for thin skinned pussies. You'll make many friends here. Welcome aboard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the ignore feature is for people who don't come on here to pretend they're still in High School.
Click to expand...




^^ Thought police


----------



## saveliberty

I was on the other side of the board and smelled a liberal over here.  Where did he go?


----------



## ChrisL

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess he took his ball and went home.
> 
> Funny how these libs can dish it out but can't take it in return, eh?  He wants to "annoy" the Trump supporters, yet whines about MY posts.  I guess it is he who is the one who is annoyed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
Click to expand...


Lol!  Too funny!    Seems funnier every time I look at it.


----------



## yiostheoy

monkrules said:


> Time to introduce myself, I suppose. I’ve been a member of another pol forum for about a year, and I like most members and the level of interaction. But the moderation there is, I feel, too clumsy and heavy-handed. And it seems to be squashing the life out of the place. Mods can be seen in almost every thread, commenting or keeping people in line. So much so, that the forum seems to be all about the Mods, when it should be about the interaction between forum members. That's why I started checking out other forums.
> 
> After lurking here for a while, I decided this is a lively, fun place. You have a wide variety of members, attitudes, and posts: serious, funny, insulting, etc. And the Mods seem to use a light touch — that’s _*really*_ important.
> 
> I’m a registered Independent, and I piss off both lefties and righties at various times. I think trump is an incompentent imbecile and an embarrassment to humanity. But I can’t stand Hillary, either. America got screwed by both parties in the last election, imo. The single thing I like about trump is his tough stance on illegal immigration.
> 
> Imo, humor, and a bit of snark add a lot to the vitality of a forum.  And, reading other members’ opinions about a variety of subjects is what I enjoy most. Long, serious debates can quickly get boring as they too often fill quickly with dull, repetitive, posts.
> 
> Two people have already earned their way onto my Ignore list. One is an foul-mouthed old member who thinks he knows it all. He insulted me, first thing, and used some curse words that would earn him a fat lip on the street. The other guy was just plain hateful and dumb. I didn’t have any interaction with him, but I don’t want to read his drivel in the future. So, maybe that was my Welcoming Committee. Lol...
> 
> I hope I’ll fit in here, and look forward to getting to know you all.


Well I do remember your UGLY avatar !!

Hahaha !!

But I don't remember your politics.

Good luck in the debates here.

Remember always that if you can't take the heat then don't go into the kitchen.


----------



## yiostheoy

monkrules said:


> Time to introduce myself, I suppose. I’ve been a member of another pol forum for about a year, and I like most members and the level of interaction. But the moderation there is, I feel, too clumsy and heavy-handed. And it seems to be squashing the life out of the place. Mods can be seen in almost every thread, commenting or keeping people in line. So much so, that the forum seems to be all about the Mods, when it should be about the interaction between forum members. That's why I started checking out other forums.
> 
> After lurking here for a while, I decided this is a lively, fun place. You have a wide variety of members, attitudes, and posts: serious, funny, insulting, etc. And the Mods seem to use a light touch — that’s _*really*_ important.
> 
> I’m a registered Independent, and I piss off both lefties and righties at various times. I think trump is an incompentent imbecile and an embarrassment to humanity. But I can’t stand Hillary, either. America got screwed by both parties in the last election, imo. The single thing I like about trump is his tough stance on illegal immigration.
> 
> Imo, humor, and a bit of snark add a lot to the vitality of a forum.  And, reading other members’ opinions about a variety of subjects is what I enjoy most. Long, serious debates can quickly get boring as they too often fill quickly with dull, repetitive, posts.
> 
> Two people have already earned their way onto my Ignore list. One is an foul-mouthed old member who thinks he knows it all. He insulted me, first thing, and used some curse words that would earn him a fat lip on the street. The other guy was just plain hateful and dumb. I didn’t have any interaction with him, but I don’t want to read his drivel in the future. So, maybe that was my Welcoming Committee. Lol...
> 
> I hope I’ll fit in here, and look forward to getting to know you all.


I too am nonpartisan/independent.

That gives me twice as many targets -- those on the left AND those on the right !!


----------



## yiostheoy

skye said:


> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to USMB.  My hands are not heavy. In fact, it's easy to live a moderation free existence here.
> 
> IMO -- anyone with an Avie that looks like Jeff Sessions is just asking for trouble.   But that's your choice and I respect that.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcome, Senior Lighthands.
> 
> I’m not fond of my “Jeff Sessions” avie but, as they say, a photo is worth a thousand words. So it will remain my avie until American voters come to their senses, or until our Congress Critters grow a pair and do what they know in their hearts should be done for the good of the country, whichever comes first.
> 
> Just checked out the available Smilies and from the look of them, get the feeling this must be a fairly free-wheeling place. Good news!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not fond of your "Jeff Sessions" avie  either.
> 
> Welcome anyway.
Click to expand...

skye likes Trump so don't compare him to Hitler around her !!

Even if without any doubt it is or would be a great comparison !!


----------



## yiostheoy

monkrules said:


> Thanks for the words of welcome everyone.
> 
> To answer a couple of the posts:
> 
> A) I did read the rules (hope I can remember them).
> B) I love the Ignore feature. Nothing cleans up a board faster. Only a masochist would tolerate ignorant, hateful AHs.
> C) Looking forward to the Mods completely ignoring me...
> D) Hope I never have need of armor or weapons while 'enjoying' the board. Lol.


About the only rule the mod's enforce here is you can't say "yo momma" or any other relatives.

Also don't post nudity in any form, especially not your own.


----------



## yiostheoy

Marion Morrison said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Rules here:
> 
> Rules for Politics: A Reminder
> 
> 
> You must see the mascot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Falena and the other forum that's so restrictive can suck it!
> 
> 
> USMB!


This is Marion Morrison 's favorite blow-up doll.

Don't ask why.

We don't want to know.


----------



## monkrules

yiostheoy said:


> Well I do remember your UGLY avatar !!
> 
> Hahaha !!
> 
> But I don't remember your politics.
> 
> Good luck in the debates here.
> 
> Remember always that if you can't take the heat then don't go into the kitchen.


How's it going. I remember your user name. Glad you're here.

I'm an independent as I said in my original post. So I piss off people on both sides, at one time or another. : )

I don't mind the heat. But I've already run into a couple of real dooshes. Have to add them to the Ignore list
when they're too freaking ignorant or hateful to reason with. They add nothing to threads, anyway, so it's no loss.

My avatar is astoundingly ugly, just like it's subject. I decided to keep it until the imbecile either quits the office or smothers under the weight of his own never-ending mountain of lies.


----------



## monkrules

yiostheoy said:


> I too am nonpartisan/independent.
> 
> That gives me twice as many targets -- those on the left AND those on the right !!


That's where I fall, too — in the center, somewhere. Conservative on some issues, liberal on others.

The only reason that causes problems is because there are many people who are
brainlessly partisan. So much so that they lose all sense of perspective. Sad to see such closed minds.


----------



## monkrules

yiostheoy said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to USMB.  My hands are not heavy. In fact, it's easy to live a moderation free existence here.
> 
> IMO -- anyone with an Avie that looks like Jeff Sessions is just asking for trouble.   But that's your choice and I respect that.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcome, Senior Lighthands.
> 
> I’m not fond of my “Jeff Sessions” avie but, as they say, a photo is worth a thousand words. So it will remain my avie until American voters come to their senses, or until our Congress Critters grow a pair and do what they know in their hearts should be done for the good of the country, whichever comes first.
> 
> Just checked out the available Smilies and from the look of them, get the feeling this must be a fairly free-wheeling place. Good news!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not fond of your "Jeff Sessions" avie  either.
> 
> Welcome anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> skye likes Trump so don't compare him to Hitler around her !!
> 
> Even if without any doubt it is or would be a great comparison !!
Click to expand...

Well, so far I think skye is pretty nice (and I like her beautiful avatar, too). So I'm going to try not to offend her in any way.

Maybe, if I ask real nice, I can get her to cover her ears whenever I talk about trump.


----------



## monkrules

yiostheoy said:


> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the words of welcome everyone.
> 
> To answer a couple of the posts:
> 
> A) I did read the rules (hope I can remember them).
> B) I love the Ignore feature. Nothing cleans up a board faster. Only a masochist would tolerate ignorant, hateful AHs.
> C) Looking forward to the Mods completely ignoring me...
> D) Hope I never have need of armor or weapons while 'enjoying' the board. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> About the only rule the mod's enforce here is you can't say "yo momma" or any other relatives.
> 
> Also don't post nudity in any form, especially not your own.
Click to expand...

But, if I post my own nude photos, maybe the Mods will run for the hills. Lol.


----------



## monkrules

saveliberty said:


> I was on the other side of the board and smelled a liberal over here.  Where did he go?


Politically I fall somewhere in the center. Hate Hillary AND trump.

That foul stench you're smelling might improve if you'll just brush your teeth in the next week or two. 

Had to take a break, earlier, because I had been on the forum for too long. I'm only here for a few minutes right now because it's about 12:30 in the morning.


----------



## monkrules

Lucy Hamilton said:


> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to USMB.  My hands are not heavy. In fact, it's easy to live a moderation free existence here.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello again.
> 
> Well, so much for my idea that moderation was light on this board.
> 
> I just had my second post deleted for today. The mod said I was discussing ‘other boards’. In response to a post, I had referred to “that other board” to a person who was familiar with the situation. I didn’t name the board in question, it was simply a reference point in an exchange of posts. In fact, I don’t really know why either of the two posts were deleted.
> 
> So, in my short time here, I’m at 23 posts written, two deleted. If I keep up the good work I’ll soon have a negative post count. Lol...
> 
> Guess I’ll take off my boots and relax. Hang it up for today while I still have a couple of posts that can still be read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"I just had my second post deleted for today. The mod said I was discussing ‘other boards’."
> *
> Well it's there in the forum rules, perhaps you should read them to avoid more happenings.
> *
> View attachment 143210
> *
> USMB Rules and Guidelines
Click to expand...

I have read the rules, but I haven't memorized them. 

Apparently someone got bent because of an exchange in which another poster and I were referencing an incident that took place on another forum we were both familiar with. The forum name was never mentioned, but I guess that didn't matter to the Mod. 

I thought this forum was 'lightly' moderated. Guess I was wrong.


----------



## Gracie

monkrules said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was on the other side of the board and smelled a liberal over here.  Where did he go?
> 
> 
> 
> Politically I fall somewhere in the center. Hate Hillary AND trump.
> 
> That stench you're smelling will improve if you brush your teeth in the next day or three.
> 
> Had to take a break, earlier, because I had been on the forum for too long. I'm only here for a few minutes right now because it's about 12:30 in the morning.
Click to expand...

Where you at? West coast? Its 1:03 where I am. And yes, I am a middle Night Owl. No particular lean any which way. But, Trump beats the hell out of Hillary although I would swap all of them for another JFK.


----------



## Gracie

monkrules said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to USMB.  My hands are not heavy. In fact, it's easy to live a moderation free existence here.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello again.
> 
> Well, so much for my idea that moderation was light on this board.
> 
> I just had my second post deleted for today. The mod said I was discussing ‘other boards’. In response to a post, I had referred to “that other board” to a person who was familiar with the situation. I didn’t name the board in question, it was simply a reference point in an exchange of posts. In fact, I don’t really know why either of the two posts were deleted.
> 
> So, in my short time here, I’m at 23 posts written, two deleted. If I keep up the good work I’ll soon have a negative post count. Lol...
> 
> Guess I’ll take off my boots and relax. Hang it up for today while I still have a couple of posts that can still be read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"I just had my second post deleted for today. The mod said I was discussing ‘other boards’."
> *
> Well it's there in the forum rules, perhaps you should read them to avoid more happenings.
> *
> View attachment 143210
> *
> USMB Rules and Guidelines
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have read the rules, but I haven't memorized them.
> 
> Apparently someone got bent because of an exchange in which another poster and I were referencing an incident that took place on another forum we were both familiar with. The forum name was never mentioned, but I guess that didn't matter to the Mod.
> 
> I thought this forum was 'lightly' moderated. Guess I was wrong.
Click to expand...

No mentioning other boards. They frown on that. USMB is hotel california. You can check in any time but never leave...plus they don't want potential probs of discussing other boards that could cause board wars sorta thing. Its their pet peeve. Oh, and titties. No nipples in any avie or pic you post. They frown on that too.


----------



## Gracie

AND...flacaltenn is awesome. Easy going, fair, and I have a crush on him so don't be getting all up in his face, m'kay?

(j/k) 

Have you looked at the Flame Zone area yet? Badlands? Rubber Room? Go take a gander, then tell me this board does not have light moderation. The basement is full of..well...you'll see. No other board would allow that crap.


----------



## monkrules

Gracie said:


> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was on the other side of the board and smelled a liberal over here.  Where did he go?
> 
> 
> 
> Politically I fall somewhere in the center. Hate Hillary AND trump.
> 
> That stench you're smelling will improve if you brush your teeth in the next day or three.
> 
> Had to take a break, earlier, because I had been on the forum for too long. I'm only here for a few minutes right now because it's about 12:30 in the morning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where you at? West coast? Its 1:03 where I am. And yes, I am a middle Night Owl. No particular lean any which way. But, Trump beats the hell out of Hillary although I would swap all of them for another JFK.
Click to expand...

Hey, Gracie, how ya doing?

I'm in the same time zone. It's after one AM here, too. Arizona. It was 106 today and stayed hot well into the evening. 

My schedule is all screwed up. Sometimes I'm up until 3 am, other nights I hit the sack by midnight. 

Yeah, trump and Hillary are the bottom of the barrel, all right. Daffy Duck would be better.

A lot of righties get angry if anyone criticizes trump, so they start bashing Hillary. But Hillary doesn't matter anymore, she's not even in office. Trump is prez (gag) so of course he's going to take the heat and get trashed when he screws up.


----------



## monkrules

Gracie said:


> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to USMB.  My hands are not heavy. In fact, it's easy to live a moderation free existence here.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello again.
> 
> Well, so much for my idea that moderation was light on this board.
> 
> I just had my second post deleted for today. The mod said I was discussing ‘other boards’. In response to a post, I had referred to “that other board” to a person who was familiar with the situation. I didn’t name the board in question, it was simply a reference point in an exchange of posts. In fact, I don’t really know why either of the two posts were deleted.
> 
> So, in my short time here, I’m at 23 posts written, two deleted. If I keep up the good work I’ll soon have a negative post count. Lol...
> 
> Guess I’ll take off my boots and relax. Hang it up for today while I still have a couple of posts that can still be read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"I just had my second post deleted for today. The mod said I was discussing ‘other boards’."
> *
> Well it's there in the forum rules, perhaps you should read them to avoid more happenings.
> *
> View attachment 143210
> *
> USMB Rules and Guidelines
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have read the rules, but I haven't memorized them.
> 
> Apparently someone got bent because of an exchange in which another poster and I were referencing an incident that took place on another forum we were both familiar with. The forum name was never mentioned, but I guess that didn't matter to the Mod.
> 
> I thought this forum was 'lightly' moderated. Guess I was wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No mentioning other boards. They frown on that. USMB is hotel california. You can check in any time but never leave...plus they don't want potential probs of discussing other boards that could cause board wars sorta thing. Its their pet peeve. Oh, and titties. No nipples in any avie or pic you post. They frown on that too.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info. I've only been a member for about a day so I guess I'll be stumbling around for a while.

Boy, some people are sure 'touchy' around here. They seem to post only to burn off their excess anger and hostility. Must be sad to live like that.  I guess all one can do is put the worst of them on Ignore.

That's funny about them being uptight about titties and asses. That's not the case everywhere, thankfully.


----------



## monkrules

Gracie said:


> AND...flacaltenn is awesome. Easy going, fair, and I have a crush on him so don't be getting all up in his face, m'kay?
> 
> (j/k)
> 
> Have you looked at the Flame Zone area yet? Badlands? Rubber Room? Go take a gander, then tell me this board does not have light moderation. The basement is full of..well...you'll see. No other board would allow that crap.


Yeah, I agree. Flacaltenn seems really cool. I've met some pretty nice people here, so far. On the other hand, of course, there are a few of the...others...

I checked out one of the wild forums for a few minutes late last night. But I was too sleepy to get a real sense of the place.


----------



## ChrisL

monkrules said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> AND...flacaltenn is awesome. Easy going, fair, and I have a crush on him so don't be getting all up in his face, m'kay?
> 
> (j/k)
> 
> Have you looked at the Flame Zone area yet? Badlands? Rubber Room? Go take a gander, then tell me this board does not have light moderation. The basement is full of..well...you'll see. No other board would allow that crap.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I agree. Flacaltenn seems really cool. I've met some pretty nice people here, so far. On the other hand, of course, there are a few of the...others...
> 
> I checked out one of the wild forums for a few minutes late last night. But I was too sleepy to get a real sense of the place.
Click to expand...


YOU are one of the others.  Lol.  Isn't that why you have the avatar?  To "annoy" people who voted for and support Donald Trump?  Your own words.  Now you whine when you feel annoyed by other people.  Puhleese.  Typical liberal douche!  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

monkrules said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was on the other side of the board and smelled a liberal over here.  Where did he go?
> 
> 
> 
> Politically I fall somewhere in the center. Hate Hillary AND trump.
> 
> That stench you're smelling will improve if you brush your teeth in the next day or three.
> 
> Had to take a break, earlier, because I had been on the forum for too long. I'm only here for a few minutes right now because it's about 12:30 in the morning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where you at? West coast? Its 1:03 where I am. And yes, I am a middle Night Owl. No particular lean any which way. But, Trump beats the hell out of Hillary although I would swap all of them for another JFK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, Gracie, how ya doing?
> 
> I'm in the same time zone. It's after one AM here, too. Arizona. It was 106 today and stayed hot well into the evening.
> 
> My schedule is all screwed up. Sometimes I'm up until 3 am, other nights I hit the sack by midnight.
> 
> Yeah, trump and Hillary are the bottom of the barrel, all right. Daffy Duck would be better.
> 
> A lot of righties get angry if anyone criticizes trump, so they start bashing Hillary. But Hillary doesn't matter anymore, she's not even in office. Trump is prez (gag) so of course he's going to take the heat and get trashed when he screws up.
Click to expand...


Her CRIMES still matter.  Only a matter of time before they come to light.


----------



## ChrisL

monkrules said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to USMB.  My hands are not heavy. In fact, it's easy to live a moderation free existence here.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello again.
> 
> Well, so much for my idea that moderation was light on this board.
> 
> I just had my second post deleted for today. The mod said I was discussing ‘other boards’. In response to a post, I had referred to “that other board” to a person who was familiar with the situation. I didn’t name the board in question, it was simply a reference point in an exchange of posts. In fact, I don’t really know why either of the two posts were deleted.
> 
> So, in my short time here, I’m at 23 posts written, two deleted. If I keep up the good work I’ll soon have a negative post count. Lol...
> 
> Guess I’ll take off my boots and relax. Hang it up for today while I still have a couple of posts that can still be read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"I just had my second post deleted for today. The mod said I was discussing ‘other boards’."
> *
> Well it's there in the forum rules, perhaps you should read them to avoid more happenings.
> *
> View attachment 143210
> *
> USMB Rules and Guidelines
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have read the rules, but I haven't memorized them.
> 
> Apparently someone got bent because of an exchange in which another poster and I were referencing an incident that took place on another forum we were both familiar with. The forum name was never mentioned, but I guess that didn't matter to the Mod.
> 
> I thought this forum was 'lightly' moderated. Guess I was wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No mentioning other boards. They frown on that. USMB is hotel california. You can check in any time but never leave...plus they don't want potential probs of discussing other boards that could cause board wars sorta thing. Its their pet peeve. Oh, and titties. No nipples in any avie or pic you post. They frown on that too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the info. I've only been a member for about a day so I guess I'll be stumbling around for a while.
> 
> Boy, some people are sure 'touchy' around here. They seem to post only to burn off their excess anger and hostility. Must be sad to live like that.  I guess all one can do is put the worst of them on Ignore.
> 
> That's funny about them being uptight about titties and asses. That's not the case everywhere, thankfully.
Click to expand...


Good.  Maybe you will hate it here and leave.  One could only hope!


----------



## ChrisL

monkrules said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> AND...flacaltenn is awesome. Easy going, fair, and I have a crush on him so don't be getting all up in his face, m'kay?
> 
> (j/k)
> 
> Have you looked at the Flame Zone area yet? Badlands? Rubber Room? Go take a gander, then tell me this board does not have light moderation. The basement is full of..well...you'll see. No other board would allow that crap.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I agree. Flacaltenn seems really cool. I've met some pretty nice people here, so far. On the other hand, of course, there are a few of the...others...
> 
> I checked out one of the wild forums for a few minutes late last night. But I was too sleepy to get a real sense of the place.
Click to expand...


You should go hang out in the Flamer zone.  I think you would fit right in!  It's the perfect place for you, just don't infect the rest of the board with your nonsense.


----------



## ChrisL

That Trump avatar really reminds me of some actor.  He usually plays some kind of army guy.  I can hear his voice and remember what he looks and sounds like, but I cannot for the life of me remember his name!


----------



## miketx

All you really need to do is put all the mods on ignore like I have. Then they can't ban you.


----------



## aaronleland

monkrules said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> AND...flacaltenn is awesome. Easy going, fair, and I have a crush on him so don't be getting all up in his face, m'kay?
> 
> (j/k)
> 
> Have you looked at the Flame Zone area yet? Badlands? Rubber Room? Go take a gander, then tell me this board does not have light moderation. The basement is full of..well...you'll see. No other board would allow that crap.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I agree. Flacaltenn seems really cool. I've met some pretty nice people here, so far. On the other hand, of course, there are a few of the...others...
> 
> I checked out one of the wild forums for a few minutes late last night. But I was too sleepy to get a real sense of the place.
Click to expand...


Oddly enough the Flame Zone is probably the friendliest place on this board. I know Gracie doesn't like it, but she is weird. Always sending me nudes no matter how many times I ask her to chill out.


----------



## flacaltenn

monkrules said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to USMB.  My hands are not heavy. In fact, it's easy to live a moderation free existence here.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello again.
> 
> Well, so much for my idea that moderation was light on this board.
> 
> I just had my second post deleted for today. The mod said I was discussing ‘other boards’. In response to a post, I had referred to “that other board” to a person who was familiar with the situation. I didn’t name the board in question, it was simply a reference point in an exchange of posts. In fact, I don’t really know why either of the two posts were deleted.
> 
> So, in my short time here, I’m at 23 posts written, two deleted. If I keep up the good work I’ll soon have a negative post count. Lol...
> 
> Guess I’ll take off my boots and relax. Hang it up for today while I still have a couple of posts that can still be read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"I just had my second post deleted for today. The mod said I was discussing ‘other boards’."
> *
> Well it's there in the forum rules, perhaps you should read them to avoid more happenings.
> *
> View attachment 143210
> *
> USMB Rules and Guidelines
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have read the rules, but I haven't memorized them.
> 
> Apparently someone got bent because of an exchange in which another poster and I were referencing an incident that took place on another forum we were both familiar with. The forum name was never mentioned, but I guess that didn't matter to the Mod.
> 
> I thought this forum was 'lightly' moderated. Guess I was wrong.
Click to expand...


Just sensitive about bringing in "foreign" drama from other places. We have plenty of domestic drama here. And everyone (( even you )) gets a fresh start when they join USMB..  It's not evil. It's kinda an "Amnesty" plan...


----------



## flacaltenn

Gracie said:


> AND...flacaltenn is awesome. Easy going, fair, and I have a crush on him so don't be getting all up in his face, m'kay?
> 
> (j/k)
> 
> Have you looked at the Flame Zone area yet? Badlands? Rubber Room? Go take a gander, then tell me this board does not have light moderation. The basement is full of..well...you'll see. No other board would allow that crap.



Awww.  Ms Gracie.. You melted me right there...      Expect flowers.


----------



## miketx

flacaltenn said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> AND...flacaltenn is awesome. Easy going, fair, and I have a crush on him so don't be getting all up in his face, m'kay?
> 
> (j/k)
> 
> Have you looked at the Flame Zone area yet? Badlands? Rubber Room? Go take a gander, then tell me this board does not have light moderation. The basement is full of..well...you'll see. No other board would allow that crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww.  Ms Gracie.. You melted me right there...      Expect flowers.
Click to expand...

She should get an award!


----------



## aaronleland

flacaltenn said:


> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to USMB.  My hands are not heavy. In fact, it's easy to live a moderation free existence here.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello again.
> 
> Well, so much for my idea that moderation was light on this board.
> 
> I just had my second post deleted for today. The mod said I was discussing ‘other boards’. In response to a post, I had referred to “that other board” to a person who was familiar with the situation. I didn’t name the board in question, it was simply a reference point in an exchange of posts. In fact, I don’t really know why either of the two posts were deleted.
> 
> So, in my short time here, I’m at 23 posts written, two deleted. If I keep up the good work I’ll soon have a negative post count. Lol...
> 
> Guess I’ll take off my boots and relax. Hang it up for today while I still have a couple of posts that can still be read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"I just had my second post deleted for today. The mod said I was discussing ‘other boards’."
> *
> Well it's there in the forum rules, perhaps you should read them to avoid more happenings.
> *
> View attachment 143210
> *
> USMB Rules and Guidelines
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have read the rules, but I haven't memorized them.
> 
> Apparently someone got bent because of an exchange in which another poster and I were referencing an incident that took place on another forum we were both familiar with. The forum name was never mentioned, but I guess that didn't matter to the Mod.
> 
> I thought this forum was 'lightly' moderated. Guess I was wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just sensitive about bringing in "foreign" drama from other places. We have plenty of domestic drama here. And everyone (( even you )) gets a fresh start when they join USMB..  It's not evil. It's kinda an "Amnesty" plan...
Click to expand...


Am I still allowed to link to my Grindr profile or should I just send them directly to your inbox?


----------



## flacaltenn

aaronleland said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to USMB.  My hands are not heavy. In fact, it's easy to live a moderation free existence here.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello again.
> 
> Well, so much for my idea that moderation was light on this board.
> 
> I just had my second post deleted for today. The mod said I was discussing ‘other boards’. In response to a post, I had referred to “that other board” to a person who was familiar with the situation. I didn’t name the board in question, it was simply a reference point in an exchange of posts. In fact, I don’t really know why either of the two posts were deleted.
> 
> So, in my short time here, I’m at 23 posts written, two deleted. If I keep up the good work I’ll soon have a negative post count. Lol...
> 
> Guess I’ll take off my boots and relax. Hang it up for today while I still have a couple of posts that can still be read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"I just had my second post deleted for today. The mod said I was discussing ‘other boards’."
> *
> Well it's there in the forum rules, perhaps you should read them to avoid more happenings.
> *
> View attachment 143210
> *
> USMB Rules and Guidelines
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have read the rules, but I haven't memorized them.
> 
> Apparently someone got bent because of an exchange in which another poster and I were referencing an incident that took place on another forum we were both familiar with. The forum name was never mentioned, but I guess that didn't matter to the Mod.
> 
> I thought this forum was 'lightly' moderated. Guess I was wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just sensitive about bringing in "foreign" drama from other places. We have plenty of domestic drama here. And everyone (( even you )) gets a fresh start when they join USMB..  It's not evil. It's kinda an "Amnesty" plan...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Am I still allowed to link to my Grindr profile or should I just send them directly to your inbox?
Click to expand...


Have they changed since you sent them in April??


----------



## aaronleland

flacaltenn said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello again.
> 
> Well, so much for my idea that moderation was light on this board.
> 
> I just had my second post deleted for today. The mod said I was discussing ‘other boards’. In response to a post, I had referred to “that other board” to a person who was familiar with the situation. I didn’t name the board in question, it was simply a reference point in an exchange of posts. In fact, I don’t really know why either of the two posts were deleted.
> 
> So, in my short time here, I’m at 23 posts written, two deleted. If I keep up the good work I’ll soon have a negative post count. Lol...
> 
> Guess I’ll take off my boots and relax. Hang it up for today while I still have a couple of posts that can still be read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"I just had my second post deleted for today. The mod said I was discussing ‘other boards’."
> *
> Well it's there in the forum rules, perhaps you should read them to avoid more happenings.
> *
> View attachment 143210
> *
> USMB Rules and Guidelines
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have read the rules, but I haven't memorized them.
> 
> Apparently someone got bent because of an exchange in which another poster and I were referencing an incident that took place on another forum we were both familiar with. The forum name was never mentioned, but I guess that didn't matter to the Mod.
> 
> I thought this forum was 'lightly' moderated. Guess I was wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just sensitive about bringing in "foreign" drama from other places. We have plenty of domestic drama here. And everyone (( even you )) gets a fresh start when they join USMB..  It's not evil. It's kinda an "Amnesty" plan...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Am I still allowed to link to my Grindr profile or should I just send them directly to your inbox?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have they changed since you sent them in April??
Click to expand...


Nope. Still an impressive three inches.


----------



## Gracie

Since you no longer want my nudes, Aaron, I will start sending MrGs.


----------



## aaronleland

Gracie said:


> Since you no longer want my nudes, Aaron, I will start sending MrGs.



Been there. Done that.


----------



## monkrules

aaronleland said:


> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> AND...flacaltenn is awesome. Easy going, fair, and I have a crush on him so don't be getting all up in his face, m'kay?
> 
> (j/k)
> 
> Have you looked at the Flame Zone area yet? Badlands? Rubber Room? Go take a gander, then tell me this board does not have light moderation. The basement is full of..well...you'll see. No other board would allow that crap.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I agree. Flacaltenn seems really cool. I've met some pretty nice people here, so far. On the other hand, of course, there are a few of the...others...
> 
> I checked out one of the wild forums for a few minutes late last night. But I was too sleepy to get a real sense of the place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oddly enough the Flame Zone is probably the friendliest place on this board. I know Gracie doesn't like it, but she is weird. Always sending me nudes no matter how many times I ask her to chill out.
Click to expand...

I visited one of the Flame Zone forums the other night and didn't see any hostility. But I was only there for a minute or two. Since I've already had two posts deleted (out of about 20) maybe I'll have to live in the Flame Zone in order to keep from being banned before I even get started here.


----------



## aaronleland

monkrules said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> AND...flacaltenn is awesome. Easy going, fair, and I have a crush on him so don't be getting all up in his face, m'kay?
> 
> (j/k)
> 
> Have you looked at the Flame Zone area yet? Badlands? Rubber Room? Go take a gander, then tell me this board does not have light moderation. The basement is full of..well...you'll see. No other board would allow that crap.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I agree. Flacaltenn seems really cool. I've met some pretty nice people here, so far. On the other hand, of course, there are a few of the...others...
> 
> I checked out one of the wild forums for a few minutes late last night. But I was too sleepy to get a real sense of the place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oddly enough the Flame Zone is probably the friendliest place on this board. I know Gracie doesn't like it, but she is weird. Always sending me nudes no matter how many times I ask her to chill out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I visited one of the Flame Zone forums the other night and didn't see any hostility. But I was only there for a minute or two. Since I've already had two posts deleted (out of about 20) maybe I'll have to live in the Flame Zone in order to keep from being banned before I even get started here.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gracie

You seem a tad paranoid. I have been banned (once for over 2 years), was given a hiatus for a couple of weeks, banned for a few days, some threads deleted, given warnings, finger waggled etc.
This board is not a democracy. Its privately owned. Their beach, their waves. Don't take it so personal.

The only thing that has NOT happened is Flacaltenn ushering me into his private room for a spanking.  

However, Coyote has. That was fun!


----------



## aaronleland

Eh. I've been here for over 5 years and I still have posts deleted or edited at times. Sometimes even in the Flame Zone, and usually by mods I get along with very well. As long as you aren't a career asshole most mods will delete your post, send you a PM explaining why, and sometimes I'll bust their balls in a response PM. It's all in fun.


----------



## aaronleland

Gracie said:


> You seem a tad paranoid. I have been banned (once for over 2 years), was given a hiatus for a couple of weeks, banned for a few days, some threads deleted, given warnings, finger waggled etc.
> This board is not a democracy. Its privately owned. Their beach, their waves. Don't take it so personal.
> 
> The only thing that has NOT happened is Flacaltenn ushering me into his private room for a spanking.
> 
> However, Coyote has. That was fun!



Coyote is probably the current mod I get along with the best, and the one who has probably edited my posts the most. And Grace of all people knows my posts are all kid-friendly.


----------



## Gracie

oh for sure kid friendly!


----------



## monkrules

flacaltenn said:


> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to USMB.  My hands are not heavy. In fact, it's easy to live a moderation free existence here.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello again.
> 
> Well, so much for my idea that moderation was light on this board.
> 
> I just had my second post deleted for today. The mod said I was discussing ‘other boards’. In response to a post, I had referred to “that other board” to a person who was familiar with the situation. I didn’t name the board in question, it was simply a reference point in an exchange of posts. In fact, I don’t really know why either of the two posts were deleted.
> 
> So, in my short time here, I’m at 23 posts written, two deleted. If I keep up the good work I’ll soon have a negative post count. Lol...
> 
> Guess I’ll take off my boots and relax. Hang it up for today while I still have a couple of posts that can still be read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"I just had my second post deleted for today. The mod said I was discussing ‘other boards’."
> *
> Well it's there in the forum rules, perhaps you should read them to avoid more happenings.
> *
> View attachment 143210
> *
> USMB Rules and Guidelines
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have read the rules, but I haven't memorized them.
> 
> Apparently someone got bent because of an exchange in which another poster and I were referencing an incident that took place on another forum we were both familiar with. The forum name was never mentioned, but I guess that didn't matter to the Mod.
> 
> I thought this forum was 'lightly' moderated. Guess I was wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just sensitive about bringing in "foreign" drama from other places. We have plenty of domestic drama here. And everyone (( even you )) gets a fresh start when they join USMB..  It's not evil. It's kinda an "Amnesty" plan...
Click to expand...

Thanks for the explanation, I got worried there, for a minute. I agree completely about the need to avoid "bringing in "Foreign" drama". And it was never my intent to do so. In fact I had avoided answering the person in question for as long as possible. 

Imo, there is a small percentage of people who cause the same problems on every board they frequent (infest?). And, that's one of the reasons I love the Ignore option. Using the Ignore feature can keep interactions with these folks to a minimum. Thanks again.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

monkrules said:


> Time to introduce myself, I suppose. I’ve been a member of another pol forum for about a year, and I like most members and the level of interaction. But the moderation there is, I feel, too clumsy and heavy-handed. And it seems to be squashing the life out of the place. Mods can be seen in almost every thread, commenting or keeping people in line. So much so, that the forum seems to be all about the Mods, when it should be about the interaction between forum members. That's why I started checking out other forums.
> 
> After lurking here for a while, I decided this is a lively, fun place. You have a wide variety of members, attitudes, and posts: serious, funny, insulting, etc. And the Mods seem to use a light touch — that’s _*really*_ important.
> 
> I’m a registered Independent, and I piss off both lefties and righties at various times. I think trump is an incompentent imbecile and an embarrassment to humanity. But I can’t stand Hillary, either. America got screwed by both parties in the last election, imo. The single thing I like about trump is his tough stance on illegal immigration.
> 
> Imo, humor, and a bit of snark add a lot to the vitality of a forum.  And, reading other members’ opinions about a variety of subjects is what I enjoy most. Long, serious debates can quickly get boring as they too often fill quickly with dull, repetitive, posts.
> 
> Two people have already earned their way onto my Ignore list. One is an foul-mouthed old member who thinks he knows it all. He insulted me, first thing, and used some curse words that would earn him a fat lip on the street. The other guy was just plain hateful and dumb. I didn’t have any interaction with him, but I don’t want to read his drivel in the future. So, maybe that was my Welcoming Committee. Lol...
> 
> I hope I’ll fit in here, and look forward to getting to know you all.


*Diploma Dumbos*

The grammar here is atrocious, most significantly by college graduates, showing one again that *College Education Is a Fraud and Should Not Be Rewarded.*


----------



## Ringel05

The Sage of Main Street said:


> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to introduce myself, I suppose. I’ve been a member of another pol forum for about a year, and I like most members and the level of interaction. But the moderation there is, I feel, too clumsy and heavy-handed. And it seems to be squashing the life out of the place. Mods can be seen in almost every thread, commenting or keeping people in line. So much so, that the forum seems to be all about the Mods, when it should be about the interaction between forum members. That's why I started checking out other forums.
> 
> After lurking here for a while, I decided this is a lively, fun place. You have a wide variety of members, attitudes, and posts: serious, funny, insulting, etc. And the Mods seem to use a light touch — that’s _*really*_ important.
> 
> I’m a registered Independent, and I piss off both lefties and righties at various times. I think trump is an incompentent imbecile and an embarrassment to humanity. But I can’t stand Hillary, either. America got screwed by both parties in the last election, imo. The single thing I like about trump is his tough stance on illegal immigration.
> 
> Imo, humor, and a bit of snark add a lot to the vitality of a forum.  And, reading other members’ opinions about a variety of subjects is what I enjoy most. Long, serious debates can quickly get boring as they too often fill quickly with dull, repetitive, posts.
> 
> Two people have already earned their way onto my Ignore list. One is an foul-mouthed old member who thinks he knows it all. He insulted me, first thing, and used some curse words that would earn him a fat lip on the street. The other guy was just plain hateful and dumb. I didn’t have any interaction with him, but I don’t want to read his drivel in the future. So, maybe that was my Welcoming Committee. Lol...
> 
> I hope I’ll fit in here, and look forward to getting to know you all.
> 
> 
> 
> *Diploma Dumbos*
> 
> The grammar here is atrocious, most significantly by college graduates, showing one again that *College Education Is a Fraud and Should Not Be Rewarded.*
Click to expand...

Dos that meen mi coledge edumacation iz wortles?


----------



## monkrules

The Sage of Main Street said:


> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to introduce myself, I suppose. I’ve been a member of another pol forum for about a year, and I like most members and the level of interaction. But the moderation there is, I feel, too clumsy and heavy-handed. And it seems to be squashing the life out of the place. Mods can be seen in almost every thread, commenting or keeping people in line. So much so, that the forum seems to be all about the Mods, when it should be about the interaction between forum members. That's why I started checking out other forums.
> 
> After lurking here for a while, I decided this is a lively, fun place. You have a wide variety of members, attitudes, and posts: serious, funny, insulting, etc. And the Mods seem to use a light touch — that’s _*really*_ important.
> 
> I’m a registered Independent, and I piss off both lefties and righties at various times. I think trump is an incompentent imbecile and an embarrassment to humanity. But I can’t stand Hillary, either. America got screwed by both parties in the last election, imo. The single thing I like about trump is his tough stance on illegal immigration.
> 
> Imo, humor, and a bit of snark add a lot to the vitality of a forum.  And, reading other members’ opinions about a variety of subjects is what I enjoy most. Long, serious debates can quickly get boring as they too often fill quickly with dull, repetitive, posts.
> 
> Two people have already earned their way onto my Ignore list. One is an foul-mouthed old member who thinks he knows it all. He insulted me, first thing, and used some curse words that would earn him a fat lip on the street. The other guy was just plain hateful and dumb. I didn’t have any interaction with him, but I don’t want to read his drivel in the future. So, maybe that was my Welcoming Committee. Lol...
> 
> I hope I’ll fit in here, and look forward to getting to know you all.
> 
> 
> 
> *Diploma Dumbos*
> 
> The grammar here is atrocious, most significantly by college graduates, showing one again that *College Education Is a Fraud and Should Not Be Rewarded.*
Click to expand...

And your taste is in your mouth.

Nice try for a cheap put-down, but you missed, loser. Back to your rat hole. Thanks.


----------



## monkrules

Ringel05 said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to introduce myself, I suppose. I’ve been a member of another pol forum for about a year, and I like most members and the level of interaction. But the moderation there is, I feel, too clumsy and heavy-handed. And it seems to be squashing the life out of the place. Mods can be seen in almost every thread, commenting or keeping people in line. So much so, that the forum seems to be all about the Mods, when it should be about the interaction between forum members. That's why I started checking out other forums.
> 
> After lurking here for a while, I decided this is a lively, fun place. You have a wide variety of members, attitudes, and posts: serious, funny, insulting, etc. And the Mods seem to use a light touch — that’s _*really*_ important.
> 
> I’m a registered Independent, and I piss off both lefties and righties at various times. I think trump is an incompentent imbecile and an embarrassment to humanity. But I can’t stand Hillary, either. America got screwed by both parties in the last election, imo. The single thing I like about trump is his tough stance on illegal immigration.
> 
> Imo, humor, and a bit of snark add a lot to the vitality of a forum.  And, reading other members’ opinions about a variety of subjects is what I enjoy most. Long, serious debates can quickly get boring as they too often fill quickly with dull, repetitive, posts.
> 
> Two people have already earned their way onto my Ignore list. One is an foul-mouthed old member who thinks he knows it all. He insulted me, first thing, and used some curse words that would earn him a fat lip on the street. The other guy was just plain hateful and dumb. I didn’t have any interaction with him, but I don’t want to read his drivel in the future. So, maybe that was my Welcoming Committee. Lol...
> 
> I hope I’ll fit in here, and look forward to getting to know you all.
> 
> 
> 
> *Diploma Dumbos*
> 
> The grammar here is atrocious, most significantly by college graduates, showing one again that *College Education Is a Fraud and Should Not Be Rewarded.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*Dos that meen mi coledge edumacation iz wortles? *_
Click to expand...

In the "Sage's" case... yes, college wouldn't help. Can't you tell?


----------



## Gracie

monkrules said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to introduce myself, I suppose. I’ve been a member of another pol forum for about a year, and I like most members and the level of interaction. But the moderation there is, I feel, too clumsy and heavy-handed. And it seems to be squashing the life out of the place. Mods can be seen in almost every thread, commenting or keeping people in line. So much so, that the forum seems to be all about the Mods, when it should be about the interaction between forum members. That's why I started checking out other forums.
> 
> After lurking here for a while, I decided this is a lively, fun place. You have a wide variety of members, attitudes, and posts: serious, funny, insulting, etc. And the Mods seem to use a light touch — that’s _*really*_ important.
> 
> I’m a registered Independent, and I piss off both lefties and righties at various times. I think trump is an incompentent imbecile and an embarrassment to humanity. But I can’t stand Hillary, either. America got screwed by both parties in the last election, imo. The single thing I like about trump is his tough stance on illegal immigration.
> 
> Imo, humor, and a bit of snark add a lot to the vitality of a forum.  And, reading other members’ opinions about a variety of subjects is what I enjoy most. Long, serious debates can quickly get boring as they too often fill quickly with dull, repetitive, posts.
> 
> Two people have already earned their way onto my Ignore list. One is an foul-mouthed old member who thinks he knows it all. He insulted me, first thing, and used some curse words that would earn him a fat lip on the street. The other guy was just plain hateful and dumb. I didn’t have any interaction with him, but I don’t want to read his drivel in the future. So, maybe that was my Welcoming Committee. Lol...
> 
> I hope I’ll fit in here, and look forward to getting to know you all.
> 
> 
> 
> *Diploma Dumbos*
> 
> The grammar here is atrocious, most significantly by college graduates, showing one again that *College Education Is a Fraud and Should Not Be Rewarded.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your taste is in your mouth.
> 
> Nice try for a cheap put-down, but you missed, loser. Back to your rat hole. Thanks.
Click to expand...

I think you will do well here 

Just don't whine. Especially in the Flame Zone arena.
Down there...give back better than what is dished. Or try to.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

monkrules said:


> Time to introduce myself, I suppose. I’ve been a member of another pol forum for about a year, and I like most members and the level of interaction. But the moderation there is, I feel, too clumsy and heavy-handed. And it seems to be squashing the life out of the place. Mods can be seen in almost every thread, commenting or keeping people in line. So much so, that the forum seems to be all about the Mods, when it should be about the interaction between forum members. That's why I started checking out other forums.
> 
> After lurking here for a while, I decided this is a lively, fun place. You have a wide variety of members, attitudes, and posts: serious, funny, insulting, etc. And the Mods seem to use a light touch — that’s _*really*_ important.
> 
> I’m a registered Independent, and I piss off both lefties and righties at various times. I think trump is an incompentent imbecile and an embarrassment to humanity. But I can’t stand Hillary, either. America got screwed by both parties in the last election, imo. The single thing I like about trump is his tough stance on illegal immigration.
> 
> Imo, humor, and a bit of snark add a lot to the vitality of a forum.  And, reading other members’ opinions about a variety of subjects is what I enjoy most. Long, serious debates can quickly get boring as they too often fill quickly with dull, repetitive, posts.
> 
> Two people have already earned their way onto my Ignore list. One is an foul-mouthed old member who thinks he knows it all. He insulted me, first thing, and used some curse words that would earn him a fat lip on the street. The other guy was just plain hateful and dumb. I didn’t have any interaction with him, but I don’t want to read his drivel in the future. So, maybe that was my Welcoming Committee. Lol...
> 
> I hope I’ll fit in here, and look forward to getting to know you all.



Welcome.

Enjoy the board.


----------



## flacaltenn

monkrules said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> AND...flacaltenn is awesome. Easy going, fair, and I have a crush on him so don't be getting all up in his face, m'kay?
> 
> (j/k)
> 
> Have you looked at the Flame Zone area yet? Badlands? Rubber Room? Go take a gander, then tell me this board does not have light moderation. The basement is full of..well...you'll see. No other board would allow that crap.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I agree. Flacaltenn seems really cool. I've met some pretty nice people here, so far. On the other hand, of course, there are a few of the...others...
> 
> I checked out one of the wild forums for a few minutes late last night. But I was too sleepy to get a real sense of the place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oddly enough the Flame Zone is probably the friendliest place on this board. I know Gracie doesn't like it, but she is weird. Always sending me nudes no matter how many times I ask her to chill out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I visited one of the Flame Zone forums the other night and didn't see any hostility. But I was only there for a minute or two. Since I've already had two posts deleted (out of about 20) maybe I'll have to live in the Flame Zone in order to keep from being banned before I even get started here.
Click to expand...


WHAT?? 20 posts and no formal warning yet?   Slacker...  If I told you how hard it really is to get perm banned from this place, you might just run amok.  

We do enforce the simple rules that we have. Once you get the "cheat sheet" -- no probs.


----------



## aaronleland

monkrules said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to USMB.  My hands are not heavy. In fact, it's easy to live a moderation free existence here.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello again.
> 
> Well, so much for my idea that moderation was light on this board.
> 
> I just had my second post deleted for today. The mod said I was discussing ‘other boards’. In response to a post, I had referred to “that other board” to a person who was familiar with the situation. I didn’t name the board in question, it was simply a reference point in an exchange of posts. In fact, I don’t really know why either of the two posts were deleted.
> 
> So, in my short time here, I’m at 23 posts written, two deleted. If I keep up the good work I’ll soon have a negative post count. Lol...
> 
> Guess I’ll take off my boots and relax. Hang it up for today while I still have a couple of posts that can still be read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"I just had my second post deleted for today. The mod said I was discussing ‘other boards’."
> *
> Well it's there in the forum rules, perhaps you should read them to avoid more happenings.
> *
> View attachment 143210
> *
> USMB Rules and Guidelines
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have read the rules, but I haven't memorized them.
> 
> Apparently someone got bent because of an exchange in which another poster and I were referencing an incident that took place on another forum we were both familiar with. The forum name was never mentioned, but I guess that didn't matter to the Mod.
> 
> I thought this forum was 'lightly' moderated. Guess I was wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just sensitive about bringing in "foreign" drama from other places. We have plenty of domestic drama here. And everyone (( even you )) gets a fresh start when they join USMB..  It's not evil. It's kinda an "Amnesty" plan...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the explanation, I got worried there, for a minute. I agree completely about the need to avoid "bringing in "Foreign" drama". And it was never my intent to do so. In fact I had avoided answering the person in question for as long as possible.
> 
> Imo, there is a small percentage of people who cause the same problems on every board they frequent (infest?). And, that's one of the reasons I love the Ignore option. Using the Ignore feature can keep interactions with these folks to a minimum. Thanks again.
Click to expand...


Oh, and if you do visit us downstairs in the Flame Zone try not to mention that you use the ignore function.


----------



## monkrules

Gracie said:


> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to introduce myself, I suppose. I’ve been a member of another pol forum for about a year, and I like most members and the level of interaction. But the moderation there is, I feel, too clumsy and heavy-handed. And it seems to be squashing the life out of the place. Mods can be seen in almost every thread, commenting or keeping people in line. So much so, that the forum seems to be all about the Mods, when it should be about the interaction between forum members. That's why I started checking out other forums.
> 
> After lurking here for a while, I decided this is a lively, fun place. You have a wide variety of members, attitudes, and posts: serious, funny, insulting, etc. And the Mods seem to use a light touch — that’s _*really*_ important.
> 
> I’m a registered Independent, and I piss off both lefties and righties at various times. I think trump is an incompentent imbecile and an embarrassment to humanity. But I can’t stand Hillary, either. America got screwed by both parties in the last election, imo. The single thing I like about trump is his tough stance on illegal immigration.
> 
> Imo, humor, and a bit of snark add a lot to the vitality of a forum.  And, reading other members’ opinions about a variety of subjects is what I enjoy most. Long, serious debates can quickly get boring as they too often fill quickly with dull, repetitive, posts.
> 
> Two people have already earned their way onto my Ignore list. One is an foul-mouthed old member who thinks he knows it all. He insulted me, first thing, and used some curse words that would earn him a fat lip on the street. The other guy was just plain hateful and dumb. I didn’t have any interaction with him, but I don’t want to read his drivel in the future. So, maybe that was my Welcoming Committee. Lol...
> 
> I hope I’ll fit in here, and look forward to getting to know you all.
> 
> 
> 
> *Diploma Dumbos*
> 
> The grammar here is atrocious, most significantly by college graduates, showing one again that *College Education Is a Fraud and Should Not Be Rewarded.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your taste is in your mouth.
> 
> Nice try for a cheap put-down, but you missed, loser. Back to your rat hole. Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you will do well here
> 
> Just don't whine. Especially in the Flame Zone arena.
> Down there...give back better than what is dished. Or try to.
Click to expand...

Thanks for being so thoughtful, Gracie. It's much appreciated.


----------



## Gracie

aaronleland said:


> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello again.
> 
> Well, so much for my idea that moderation was light on this board.
> 
> I just had my second post deleted for today. The mod said I was discussing ‘other boards’. In response to a post, I had referred to “that other board” to a person who was familiar with the situation. I didn’t name the board in question, it was simply a reference point in an exchange of posts. In fact, I don’t really know why either of the two posts were deleted.
> 
> So, in my short time here, I’m at 23 posts written, two deleted. If I keep up the good work I’ll soon have a negative post count. Lol...
> 
> Guess I’ll take off my boots and relax. Hang it up for today while I still have a couple of posts that can still be read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"I just had my second post deleted for today. The mod said I was discussing ‘other boards’."
> *
> Well it's there in the forum rules, perhaps you should read them to avoid more happenings.
> *
> View attachment 143210
> *
> USMB Rules and Guidelines
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have read the rules, but I haven't memorized them.
> 
> Apparently someone got bent because of an exchange in which another poster and I were referencing an incident that took place on another forum we were both familiar with. The forum name was never mentioned, but I guess that didn't matter to the Mod.
> 
> I thought this forum was 'lightly' moderated. Guess I was wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just sensitive about bringing in "foreign" drama from other places. We have plenty of domestic drama here. And everyone (( even you )) gets a fresh start when they join USMB..  It's not evil. It's kinda an "Amnesty" plan...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the explanation, I got worried there, for a minute. I agree completely about the need to avoid "bringing in "Foreign" drama". And it was never my intent to do so. In fact I had avoided answering the person in question for as long as possible.
> 
> Imo, there is a small percentage of people who cause the same problems on every board they frequent (infest?). And, that's one of the reasons I love the Ignore option. Using the Ignore feature can keep interactions with these folks to a minimum. Thanks again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, and if you do visit us downstairs in the Flame Zone try not to mention that you use the ignore function.
Click to expand...

They know I use the iggie function. But I don't care. And neither do they. And I don't go in there except to hang from the rafters now and then. FZ days for me are over.


----------



## Pumpkin Row

monkrules said:


> Time to introduce myself, I suppose. I’ve been a member of another pol forum for about a year, and I like most members and the level of interaction. But the moderation there is, I feel, too clumsy and heavy-handed. And it seems to be squashing the life out of the place. Mods can be seen in almost every thread, commenting or keeping people in line. So much so, that the forum seems to be all about the Mods, when it should be about the interaction between forum members. That's why I started checking out other forums.
> 
> After lurking here for a while, I decided this is a lively, fun place. You have a wide variety of members, attitudes, and posts: serious, funny, insulting, etc. And the Mods seem to use a light touch — that’s _*really*_ important.
> 
> I’m a registered Independent, and I piss off both lefties and righties at various times. I think trump is an incompentent imbecile and an embarrassment to humanity. But I can’t stand Hillary, either. America got screwed by both parties in the last election, imo. The single thing I like about trump is his tough stance on illegal immigration.
> 
> Imo, humor, and a bit of snark add a lot to the vitality of a forum.  And, reading other members’ opinions about a variety of subjects is what I enjoy most. Long, serious debates can quickly get boring as they too often fill quickly with dull, repetitive, posts.
> 
> Two people have already earned their way onto my Ignore list. One is an foul-mouthed old member who thinks he knows it all. He insulted me, first thing, and used some curse words that would earn him a fat lip on the street. The other guy was just plain hateful and dumb. I didn’t have any interaction with him, but I don’t want to read his drivel in the future. So, maybe that was my Welcoming Committee. Lol...
> 
> *I hope I’ll fit in here, and look forward to getting to know you all.*


_Oh, but it's always so much better to Stand Out, above the crowd. _

_Regardless, welcome to the forum. I suppose we need more Independents, anyway._


----------



## Pumpkin Row

monkrules said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> AND...flacaltenn is awesome. Easy going, fair, and I have a crush on him so don't be getting all up in his face, m'kay?
> 
> (j/k)
> 
> Have you looked at the Flame Zone area yet? Badlands? Rubber Room? Go take a gander, then tell me this board does not have light moderation. The basement is full of..well...you'll see. No other board would allow that crap.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I agree. Flacaltenn seems really cool. I've met some pretty nice people here, so far. On the other hand, of course, there are a few of the...others...
> 
> I checked out one of the wild forums for a few minutes late last night. But I was too sleepy to get a real sense of the place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oddly enough the Flame Zone is probably the friendliest place on this board. I know Gracie doesn't like it, but she is weird. Always sending me nudes no matter how many times I ask her to chill out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I visited one of the Flame Zone forums the other night and didn't see any hostility. But I was only there for a minute or two. Since I've already had two posts deleted (out of about 20) maybe I'll have to live in the Flame Zone in order to keep from being banned before I even get started here.
Click to expand...

_I highly recommend staying away from the Flame Zone. I'm not allowed in there anymore, but if I had the choice, I'd still stay out._


----------



## monkrules

aaronleland said:


> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello again.
> 
> Well, so much for my idea that moderation was light on this board.
> 
> I just had my second post deleted for today. The mod said I was discussing ‘other boards’. In response to a post, I had referred to “that other board” to a person who was familiar with the situation. I didn’t name the board in question, it was simply a reference point in an exchange of posts. In fact, I don’t really know why either of the two posts were deleted.
> 
> So, in my short time here, I’m at 23 posts written, two deleted. If I keep up the good work I’ll soon have a negative post count. Lol...
> 
> Guess I’ll take off my boots and relax. Hang it up for today while I still have a couple of posts that can still be read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"I just had my second post deleted for today. The mod said I was discussing ‘other boards’."
> *
> Well it's there in the forum rules, perhaps you should read them to avoid more happenings.
> *
> View attachment 143210
> *
> USMB Rules and Guidelines
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have read the rules, but I haven't memorized them.
> 
> Apparently someone got bent because of an exchange in which another poster and I were referencing an incident that took place on another forum we were both familiar with. The forum name was never mentioned, but I guess that didn't matter to the Mod.
> 
> I thought this forum was 'lightly' moderated. Guess I was wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just sensitive about bringing in "foreign" drama from other places. We have plenty of domestic drama here. And everyone (( even you )) gets a fresh start when they join USMB..  It's not evil. It's kinda an "Amnesty" plan...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the explanation, I got worried there, for a minute. I agree completely about the need to avoid "bringing in "Foreign" drama". And it was never my intent to do so. In fact I had avoided answering the person in question for as long as possible.
> 
> Imo, there is a small percentage of people who cause the same problems on every board they frequent (infest?). And, that's one of the reasons I love the Ignore option. Using the Ignore feature can keep interactions with these folks to a minimum. Thanks again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, and if you do visit us downstairs in the Flame Zone try not to mention that you use the ignore function.
Click to expand...

Thanks. I appreciate the heads up. 

I use the Ignore option for people who prove themselves to be brain-dead, or nearly so. Folks who hammer the same meaningless point over and over, even when that point is trivial beyond belief. 

When someone's posts are so ignorant and hateful that they become painful to read — that, is when they earn a place on my Ignore list. I don't like using it, but I'm not a masochist. And I refuse to needlessly expose myself to messages that are mind-boggling in their stupidity, or express only brainless anger. That's what the Ignore feature is for, imo.

Thanks again. I have a lot to learn about this place. Negotiating this forum is more like driving a winding mountain road than cruising a peaceful country highway. Lol...


----------



## Pumpkin Row

monkrules said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"I just had my second post deleted for today. The mod said I was discussing ‘other boards’."
> *
> Well it's there in the forum rules, perhaps you should read them to avoid more happenings.
> *
> View attachment 143210
> *
> USMB Rules and Guidelines
> 
> 
> 
> I have read the rules, but I haven't memorized them.
> 
> Apparently someone got bent because of an exchange in which another poster and I were referencing an incident that took place on another forum we were both familiar with. The forum name was never mentioned, but I guess that didn't matter to the Mod.
> 
> I thought this forum was 'lightly' moderated. Guess I was wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just sensitive about bringing in "foreign" drama from other places. We have plenty of domestic drama here. And everyone (( even you )) gets a fresh start when they join USMB..  It's not evil. It's kinda an "Amnesty" plan...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the explanation, I got worried there, for a minute. I agree completely about the need to avoid "bringing in "Foreign" drama". And it was never my intent to do so. In fact I had avoided answering the person in question for as long as possible.
> 
> Imo, there is a small percentage of people who cause the same problems on every board they frequent (infest?). And, that's one of the reasons I love the Ignore option. Using the Ignore feature can keep interactions with these folks to a minimum. Thanks again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, and if you do visit us downstairs in the Flame Zone try not to mention that you use the ignore function.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. I appreciate the heads up.
> 
> I use the Ignore option for people who prove themselves to be brain-dead, or nearly so. Folks who hammer the same meaningless point over and over, even when that point is trivial beyond belief.
> 
> When someone's posts are so ignorant and hateful that they become painful to read — that, is when they earn a place on my Ignore list. I don't like using it, but I'm not a masochist. And I refuse to needlessly expose myself to messages that are mind-boggling in their stupidity, or express only brainless anger. That's what the Ignore feature is for, imo.
> 
> Thanks again. I have a lot to learn about this place.* Negotiating this forum is more like driving a winding mountain road than cruising a peaceful country highway.* Lol...
Click to expand...

_You'll figure it out soon enough. If you have any questions, there are plenty of people that you can ask._


----------



## monkrules

flacaltenn said:


> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> AND...flacaltenn is awesome. Easy going, fair, and I have a crush on him so don't be getting all up in his face, m'kay?
> 
> (j/k)
> 
> Have you looked at the Flame Zone area yet? Badlands? Rubber Room? Go take a gander, then tell me this board does not have light moderation. The basement is full of..well...you'll see. No other board would allow that crap.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I agree. Flacaltenn seems really cool. I've met some pretty nice people here, so far. On the other hand, of course, there are a few of the...others...
> 
> I checked out one of the wild forums for a few minutes late last night. But I was too sleepy to get a real sense of the place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oddly enough the Flame Zone is probably the friendliest place on this board. I know Gracie doesn't like it, but she is weird. Always sending me nudes no matter how many times I ask her to chill out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I visited one of the Flame Zone forums the other night and didn't see any hostility. But I was only there for a minute or two. Since I've already had two posts deleted (out of about 20) maybe I'll have to live in the Flame Zone in order to keep from being banned before I even get started here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WHAT?? 20 posts and no formal warning yet?   Slacker...  If I told you how hard it really is to get perm banned from this place, you might just run amok.
> 
> We do enforce the simple rules that we have. Once you get the "cheat sheet" -- no probs.
Click to expand...

Well, that’s good news....I think. What do people call you for short? It takes half an hour to write your user name. Do you have a nick-name, like Bob, or Hey You? I think my pal Gracie said she has eyes for you. Surely she can’t be calling you flacaltenn in her ‘warmer’ notes to you... 

Btw, I actually did read the Rules. I thought they were simple too. And I thought I understood them. But I still I managed to bend a couple of them — in the eyes of a Moderator whose eyesight I refuse to question publicly, being the gentleman I am.

Where do they hide this Magical Cheat Sheet you keep mentioning? Is it for sale on the black market? Is selling it your second income enhancer?


----------



## Gracie

monkrules said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> AND...flacaltenn is awesome. Easy going, fair, and I have a crush on him so don't be getting all up in his face, m'kay?
> 
> (j/k)
> 
> Have you looked at the Flame Zone area yet? Badlands? Rubber Room? Go take a gander, then tell me this board does not have light moderation. The basement is full of..well...you'll see. No other board would allow that crap.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I agree. Flacaltenn seems really cool. I've met some pretty nice people here, so far. On the other hand, of course, there are a few of the...others...
> 
> I checked out one of the wild forums for a few minutes late last night. But I was too sleepy to get a real sense of the place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oddly enough the Flame Zone is probably the friendliest place on this board. I know Gracie doesn't like it, but she is weird. Always sending me nudes no matter how many times I ask her to chill out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I visited one of the Flame Zone forums the other night and didn't see any hostility. But I was only there for a minute or two. Since I've already had two posts deleted (out of about 20) maybe I'll have to live in the Flame Zone in order to keep from being banned before I even get started here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WHAT?? 20 posts and no formal warning yet?   Slacker...  If I told you how hard it really is to get perm banned from this place, you might just run amok.
> 
> We do enforce the simple rules that we have. Once you get the "cheat sheet" -- no probs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, that’s good news....I think. What do people call you for short? It takes half an hour to write your user name. Do you have a nick-name, like Bob, or Hey You? I think my pal Gracie said she has eyes for you. Surely she can’t be calling you flacaltenn in her ‘warmer’ notes to you...
> 
> Btw, I actually did read the Rules. I thought they were simple too. And I thought I understood them. But I still I managed to bend a couple of them — in the eyes of a Moderator whose eyesight I refuse to question publicly, being the gentleman I am.
> 
> Where do they hide this Magical Cheat Sheet you keep mentioning? Is it for sale on the black market? Is selling it your second income enhancer?
Click to expand...

I call him sweetcakes. You may use that term as well if you wish.

Seriously..I call him Flacal.


----------



## monkrules

Gracie said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"I just had my second post deleted for today. The mod said I was discussing ‘other boards’."
> *
> Well it's there in the forum rules, perhaps you should read them to avoid more happenings.
> *
> View attachment 143210
> *
> USMB Rules and Guidelines
> 
> 
> 
> I have read the rules, but I haven't memorized them.
> 
> Apparently someone got bent because of an exchange in which another poster and I were referencing an incident that took place on another forum we were both familiar with. The forum name was never mentioned, but I guess that didn't matter to the Mod.
> 
> I thought this forum was 'lightly' moderated. Guess I was wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just sensitive about bringing in "foreign" drama from other places. We have plenty of domestic drama here. And everyone (( even you )) gets a fresh start when they join USMB..  It's not evil. It's kinda an "Amnesty" plan...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the explanation, I got worried there, for a minute. I agree completely about the need to avoid "bringing in "Foreign" drama". And it was never my intent to do so. In fact I had avoided answering the person in question for as long as possible.
> 
> Imo, there is a small percentage of people who cause the same problems on every board they frequent (infest?). And, that's one of the reasons I love the Ignore option. Using the Ignore feature can keep interactions with these folks to a minimum. Thanks again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, and if you do visit us downstairs in the Flame Zone try not to mention that you use the ignore function.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They know I use the iggie function. But I don't care. And neither do they. And I don't go in there except to hang from the rafters now and then. FZ days for me are over.
Click to expand...

Well, I'm just trying to explore the various forums little at a time. And the FZ has the same kind of weird attraction as a car wreck, know what I mean? It's just curiosity. I have no interest in being a part of senseless brawls. I have _this_ thread, for that. Lol...


----------



## flacaltenn

monkrules said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> AND...flacaltenn is awesome. Easy going, fair, and I have a crush on him so don't be getting all up in his face, m'kay?
> 
> (j/k)
> 
> Have you looked at the Flame Zone area yet? Badlands? Rubber Room? Go take a gander, then tell me this board does not have light moderation. The basement is full of..well...you'll see. No other board would allow that crap.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I agree. Flacaltenn seems really cool. I've met some pretty nice people here, so far. On the other hand, of course, there are a few of the...others...
> 
> I checked out one of the wild forums for a few minutes late last night. But I was too sleepy to get a real sense of the place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oddly enough the Flame Zone is probably the friendliest place on this board. I know Gracie doesn't like it, but she is weird. Always sending me nudes no matter how many times I ask her to chill out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I visited one of the Flame Zone forums the other night and didn't see any hostility. But I was only there for a minute or two. Since I've already had two posts deleted (out of about 20) maybe I'll have to live in the Flame Zone in order to keep from being banned before I even get started here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WHAT?? 20 posts and no formal warning yet?   Slacker...  If I told you how hard it really is to get perm banned from this place, you might just run amok.
> 
> We do enforce the simple rules that we have. Once you get the "cheat sheet" -- no probs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, that’s good news....I think. What do people call you for short? It takes half an hour to write your user name. Do you have a nick-name, like Bob, or Hey You? I think my pal Gracie said she has eyes for you. Surely she can’t be calling you flacaltenn in her ‘warmer’ notes to you...
> 
> Btw, I actually did read the Rules. I thought they were simple too. And I thought I understood them. But I still I managed to bend a couple of them — in the eyes of a Moderator whose eyesight I refuse to question publicly, being the gentleman I am.
> 
> Where do they hide this Magical Cheat Sheet you keep mentioning? Is it for sale on the black market? Is selling it your second income enhancer?
Click to expand...


Here's the cheat sheet. Wait -- we got to be alone....

    


In Zone2 and 3 which is 95% of USMB -- if you respect the SPECIFIC TOPIC of the thread and your posts contain something specific to that topic -- moderation doesn't care what ELSE you throw in.. (with a few caveats about bestiality, pedo accusations, family attacks -- like in the Site wide rules)

So -- if you're contributing to the topic -- you're invisible to us.  Make the check out to FCT C/O Forum Foundries at the address on the home page link. A quick $100 ought to cover it. 

Don't like FLAC -- sounds nasty -- prefer FCT..


----------



## Gracie

flacaltenn said:


> Don't like FLAC -- sounds nasty -- prefer FCT..


You like it when I whisper it in your ear and add Sweetcakes. 

Glad our noob didn't ask what my pet name is for Coyote.


----------



## flacaltenn

monkrules said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have read the rules, but I haven't memorized them.
> 
> Apparently someone got bent because of an exchange in which another poster and I were referencing an incident that took place on another forum we were both familiar with. The forum name was never mentioned, but I guess that didn't matter to the Mod.
> 
> I thought this forum was 'lightly' moderated. Guess I was wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just sensitive about bringing in "foreign" drama from other places. We have plenty of domestic drama here. And everyone (( even you )) gets a fresh start when they join USMB..  It's not evil. It's kinda an "Amnesty" plan...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the explanation, I got worried there, for a minute. I agree completely about the need to avoid "bringing in "Foreign" drama". And it was never my intent to do so. In fact I had avoided answering the person in question for as long as possible.
> 
> Imo, there is a small percentage of people who cause the same problems on every board they frequent (infest?). And, that's one of the reasons I love the Ignore option. Using the Ignore feature can keep interactions with these folks to a minimum. Thanks again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, and if you do visit us downstairs in the Flame Zone try not to mention that you use the ignore function.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They know I use the iggie function. But I don't care. And neither do they. And I don't go in there except to hang from the rafters now and then. FZ days for me are over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I'm just trying to explore the various forums little at a time. And the FZ has the same kind of weird attraction as a car wreck, know what I mean? It's just curiosity. I have no interest in being a part of senseless brawls. I have _this_ thread, for that. Lol...
Click to expand...


Badlands is my favorite nasty pleasure. Some of the best discussions on USMB get "banished" to Badlands. AND it has it's own "Theme Songs".  See the "stickies" at the top of the forum listings.


----------



## monkrules

Pumpkin Row said:


> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> AND...flacaltenn is awesome. Easy going, fair, and I have a crush on him so don't be getting all up in his face, m'kay?
> 
> (j/k)
> 
> Have you looked at the Flame Zone area yet? Badlands? Rubber Room? Go take a gander, then tell me this board does not have light moderation. The basement is full of..well...you'll see. No other board would allow that crap.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I agree. Flacaltenn seems really cool. I've met some pretty nice people here, so far. On the other hand, of course, there are a few of the...others...
> 
> I checked out one of the wild forums for a few minutes late last night. But I was too sleepy to get a real sense of the place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oddly enough the Flame Zone is probably the friendliest place on this board. I know Gracie doesn't like it, but she is weird. Always sending me nudes no matter how many times I ask her to chill out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I visited one of the Flame Zone forums the other night and didn't see any hostility. But I was only there for a minute or two. Since I've already had two posts deleted (out of about 20) maybe I'll have to live in the Flame Zone in order to keep from being banned before I even get started here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _I highly recommend staying away from the Flame Zone. I'm not allowed in there anymore, but if I had the choice, I'd still stay out._
Click to expand...

Gad, is it really _that_ bad. Someone told me there's vomit on the floor, and everything! Do those people smell bad, too...? Ackkk...


----------



## Gracie

monkrules said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> AND...flacaltenn is awesome. Easy going, fair, and I have a crush on him so don't be getting all up in his face, m'kay?
> 
> (j/k)
> 
> Have you looked at the Flame Zone area yet? Badlands? Rubber Room? Go take a gander, then tell me this board does not have light moderation. The basement is full of..well...you'll see. No other board would allow that crap.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I agree. Flacaltenn seems really cool. I've met some pretty nice people here, so far. On the other hand, of course, there are a few of the...others...
> 
> I checked out one of the wild forums for a few minutes late last night. But I was too sleepy to get a real sense of the place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oddly enough the Flame Zone is probably the friendliest place on this board. I know Gracie doesn't like it, but she is weird. Always sending me nudes no matter how many times I ask her to chill out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I visited one of the Flame Zone forums the other night and didn't see any hostility. But I was only there for a minute or two. Since I've already had two posts deleted (out of about 20) maybe I'll have to live in the Flame Zone in order to keep from being banned before I even get started here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _I highly recommend staying away from the Flame Zone. I'm not allowed in there anymore, but if I had the choice, I'd still stay out._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gad, is it really _that_ bad. Someone told me there's vomit on the floor, and everything! Do those people smell bad, too...? Ackkk...
Click to expand...

I imagine them in my mind as a big assed biker bar full of rowdy guys and gals that love nothing more than to trip you, spit in your drink, laugh if you fall off your stool.


----------



## flacaltenn

Gracie said:


> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I agree. Flacaltenn seems really cool. I've met some pretty nice people here, so far. On the other hand, of course, there are a few of the...others...
> 
> I checked out one of the wild forums for a few minutes late last night. But I was too sleepy to get a real sense of the place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly enough the Flame Zone is probably the friendliest place on this board. I know Gracie doesn't like it, but she is weird. Always sending me nudes no matter how many times I ask her to chill out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I visited one of the Flame Zone forums the other night and didn't see any hostility. But I was only there for a minute or two. Since I've already had two posts deleted (out of about 20) maybe I'll have to live in the Flame Zone in order to keep from being banned before I even get started here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _I highly recommend staying away from the Flame Zone. I'm not allowed in there anymore, but if I had the choice, I'd still stay out._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gad, is it really _that_ bad. Someone told me there's vomit on the floor, and everything! Do those people smell bad, too...? Ackkk...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I imagine them in my mind as a big assed biker bar full of rowdy guys and gals that love nothing more than to trip you, spit in your drink, laugh if you fall off your stool.
Click to expand...


Or babies learning their 1st bad words..


----------



## Gracie




----------



## aaronleland

I call him Fecaltenn. It's not much shorter, but it's accurate.


----------



## Gracie

Just call him what he said to call him. FCT.


----------



## monkrules

flacaltenn said:


> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I agree. Flacaltenn seems really cool. I've met some pretty nice people here, so far. On the other hand, of course, there are a few of the...others...
> 
> I checked out one of the wild forums for a few minutes late last night. But I was too sleepy to get a real sense of the place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly enough the Flame Zone is probably the friendliest place on this board. I know Gracie doesn't like it, but she is weird. Always sending me nudes no matter how many times I ask her to chill out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I visited one of the Flame Zone forums the other night and didn't see any hostility. But I was only there for a minute or two. Since I've already had two posts deleted (out of about 20) maybe I'll have to live in the Flame Zone in order to keep from being banned before I even get started here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WHAT?? 20 posts and no formal warning yet?   Slacker...  If I told you how hard it really is to get perm banned from this place, you might just run amok.
> 
> We do enforce the simple rules that we have. Once you get the "cheat sheet" -- no probs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, that’s good news....I think. What do people call you for short? It takes half an hour to write your user name. Do you have a nick-name, like Bob, or Hey You? I think my pal Gracie said she has eyes for you. Surely she can’t be calling you flacaltenn in her ‘warmer’ notes to you...
> 
> Btw, I actually did read the Rules. I thought they were simple too. And I thought I understood them. But I still I managed to bend a couple of them — in the eyes of a Moderator whose eyesight I refuse to question publicly, being the gentleman I am.
> 
> Where do they hide this Magical Cheat Sheet you keep mentioning? Is it for sale on the black market? Is selling it your second income enhancer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's the cheat sheet. Wait -- we got to be alone....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Zone2 and 3 which is 95% of USMB -- if you respect the SPECIFIC TOPIC of the thread and your posts contain something specific to that topic -- moderation doesn't care what ELSE you throw in.. (with a few caveats about bestiality, pedo accusations, family attacks -- like in the Site wide rules)
> 
> So -- if you're contributing to the topic -- you're invisible to us.  Make the check out to FCT C/O Forum Foundries at the address on the home page link. A quick $100 ought to cover it.
> 
> Don't like FLAC -- sounds nasty -- prefer FCT..
Click to expand...

I can do *that*!

Actually I once belonged to a board (can I say that?) that had the same kind of 'system' in place. Posters would go into a thread, give each other Holy Hell, then, at the end, they'd throw in a bone containing a throwaway sentence touching on the initial topic of the thread. Is that what you mean, hypothetically speaking?

Of course, not being able to accuse opponents of engaging in beastiality is kind of a bummer... But I'll just have to deal with it, I suppose.

Now, I don't get it. You don't like to be called FLAC because it sounds nasty. You prefer FCT. But, doesn't FCT sound sorta nasty, in the past tense? 

The hundred dollars is on the way. I'm sending a brand new One Hundred Dollar Bill instead of a cheesy old check. Please handle it carefully, as the ink may not be fully dry...


----------



## monkrules

flacaltenn said:


> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just sensitive about bringing in "foreign" drama from other places. We have plenty of domestic drama here. And everyone (( even you )) gets a fresh start when they join USMB..  It's not evil. It's kinda an "Amnesty" plan...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the explanation, I got worried there, for a minute. I agree completely about the need to avoid "bringing in "Foreign" drama". And it was never my intent to do so. In fact I had avoided answering the person in question for as long as possible.
> 
> Imo, there is a small percentage of people who cause the same problems on every board they frequent (infest?). And, that's one of the reasons I love the Ignore option. Using the Ignore feature can keep interactions with these folks to a minimum. Thanks again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, and if you do visit us downstairs in the Flame Zone try not to mention that you use the ignore function.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They know I use the iggie function. But I don't care. And neither do they. And I don't go in there except to hang from the rafters now and then. FZ days for me are over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I'm just trying to explore the various forums little at a time. And the FZ has the same kind of weird attraction as a car wreck, know what I mean? It's just curiosity. I have no interest in being a part of senseless brawls. I have _this_ thread, for that. Lol...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Badlands is my favorite nasty pleasure. Some of the best discussions on USMB get "banished" to Badlands. AND it has it's own "Theme Songs".  See the "stickies" at the top of the forum listings.
Click to expand...

Wow. It sounds like the initiation into a secret club. Do they have a Special Handshake. 

Or are their hands all sticky with...    Eeeewwwww...


----------



## Gracie

monkrules said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the explanation, I got worried there, for a minute. I agree completely about the need to avoid "bringing in "Foreign" drama". And it was never my intent to do so. In fact I had avoided answering the person in question for as long as possible.
> 
> Imo, there is a small percentage of people who cause the same problems on every board they frequent (infest?). And, that's one of the reasons I love the Ignore option. Using the Ignore feature can keep interactions with these folks to a minimum. Thanks again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and if you do visit us downstairs in the Flame Zone try not to mention that you use the ignore function.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They know I use the iggie function. But I don't care. And neither do they. And I don't go in there except to hang from the rafters now and then. FZ days for me are over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I'm just trying to explore the various forums little at a time. And the FZ has the same kind of weird attraction as a car wreck, know what I mean? It's just curiosity. I have no interest in being a part of senseless brawls. I have _this_ thread, for that. Lol...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Badlands is my favorite nasty pleasure. Some of the best discussions on USMB get "banished" to Badlands. AND it has it's own "Theme Songs".  See the "stickies" at the top of the forum listings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow. It sounds like the initiation into a secret club. Do they have a Special Handshake.
> 
> Or are their hands all sticky with...    Eeeewwwww...
Click to expand...

I think your avie will get you in the door 

Go see for yourself. You seem like you can take care of yourself pretty well. Either you will be reamed without vaseline so it burns..or you will be accepted. One way to find out, eh?


----------



## monkrules

Gracie said:


> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and if you do visit us downstairs in the Flame Zone try not to mention that you use the ignore function.
> 
> 
> 
> They know I use the iggie function. But I don't care. And neither do they. And I don't go in there except to hang from the rafters now and then. FZ days for me are over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I'm just trying to explore the various forums little at a time. And the FZ has the same kind of weird attraction as a car wreck, know what I mean? It's just curiosity. I have no interest in being a part of senseless brawls. I have _this_ thread, for that. Lol...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Badlands is my favorite nasty pleasure. Some of the best discussions on USMB get "banished" to Badlands. AND it has it's own "Theme Songs".  See the "stickies" at the top of the forum listings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow. It sounds like the initiation into a secret club. Do they have a Special Handshake.
> 
> Or are their hands all sticky with...    Eeeewwwww...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think your avie will get you in the door
> 
> Go see for yourself. You seem like you can take care of yourself pretty well. Either you will be reamed without vaseline so it burns..or you will be accepted. One way to find out, eh?
Click to expand...

Righties love my avie.  

And the symbolism is beautiful: it's meant to show that this Orange...thing.. is as ugly on the outside as he is on the inside. A fact that seems to elude his deluded supporters. Maybe because they want so badly to have someone to believe in. Anyone. Hopefully, a real man. Someone who'll tell them where to go, and what to do, what's true, what's not, etc. Someone who'll treat 'em rough and make 'em like it. They want to be his bitch.

The problem is, they latched onto a total phony. He's not a man. He's a Draft Dodging liar and a Flip-Flopper. He has the attention span of a flea and a brain to match. He's an inarticulate loud-mouth who acts tough because he stands behind a small army of bodyguards and now, Secret Service agents. He's Justin Bieber. A limp dick.

Guess I'll call it a night. A thunderstorm is rolling in, with lots of lightning. I'm gonna unplug my computer for this one. It's supposed to rain like crazy for the next couple of days.

Sorry to be so serious. Guess I'm ready to crash for the night.

Nice talking to you, Gracie.


----------



## Gracie

Goodnight, Monk.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

monkrules said:


> Time to introduce myself, I suppose. I’ve been a member of another pol forum for about a year, and I like most members and the level of interaction. But the moderation there is, I feel, too clumsy and heavy-handed. And it seems to be squashing the life out of the place. Mods can be seen in almost every thread, commenting or keeping people in line. So much so, that the forum seems to be all about the Mods, when it should be about the interaction between forum members. That's why I started checking out other forums.
> 
> After lurking here for a while, I decided this is a lively, fun place. You have a wide variety of members, attitudes, and posts: serious, funny, insulting, etc. And the Mods seem to use a light touch — that’s _*really*_ important.
> 
> I’m a registered Independent, and I piss off both lefties and righties at various times. I think trump is an incompentent imbecile and an embarrassment to humanity. But I can’t stand Hillary, either. America got screwed by both parties in the last election, imo. The single thing I like about trump is his tough stance on illegal immigration.
> 
> Imo, humor, and a bit of snark add a lot to the vitality of a forum.  And, reading other members’ opinions about a variety of subjects is what I enjoy most. Long, serious debates can quickly get boring as they too often fill quickly with dull, repetitive, posts.
> 
> Two people have already earned their way onto my Ignore list. One is an foul-mouthed old member who thinks he knows it all. He insulted me, first thing, and used some curse words that would earn him a fat lip on the street. The other guy was just plain hateful and dumb. I didn’t have any interaction with him, but I don’t want to read his drivel in the future. So, maybe that was my Welcoming Committee. Lol...
> 
> I hope I’ll fit in here, and look forward to getting to know you all.


Welcome to USMB.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

monkrules said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to introduce myself, I suppose. I’ve been a member of another pol forum for about a year, and I like most members and the level of interaction. But the moderation there is, I feel, too clumsy and heavy-handed. And it seems to be squashing the life out of the place. Mods can be seen in almost every thread, commenting or keeping people in line. So much so, that the forum seems to be all about the Mods, when it should be about the interaction between forum members. That's why I started checking out other forums.
> 
> After lurking here for a while, I decided this is a lively, fun place. You have a wide variety of members, attitudes, and posts: serious, funny, insulting, etc. And the Mods seem to use a light touch — that’s _*really*_ important.
> 
> I’m a registered Independent, and I piss off both lefties and righties at various times. I think trump is an incompentent imbecile and an embarrassment to humanity. But I can’t stand Hillary, either. America got screwed by both parties in the last election, imo. The single thing I like about trump is his tough stance on illegal immigration.
> 
> Imo, humor, and a bit of snark add a lot to the vitality of a forum.  And, reading other members’ opinions about a variety of subjects is what I enjoy most. Long, serious debates can quickly get boring as they too often fill quickly with dull, repetitive, posts.
> 
> Two people have already earned their way onto my Ignore list. One is an foul-mouthed old member who thinks he knows it all. He insulted me, first thing, and used some curse words that would earn him a fat lip on the street. The other guy was just plain hateful and dumb. I didn’t have any interaction with him, but I don’t want to read his drivel in the future. So, maybe that was my Welcoming Committee. Lol...
> 
> I hope I’ll fit in here, and look forward to getting to know you all.
> 
> 
> 
> *Diploma Dumbos*
> 
> The grammar here is atrocious, most significantly by college graduates, showing once again that *College Education Is a Fraud and Should Not Be Rewarded.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your taste is in your mouth.
> 
> Nice try for a cheap put-down, but you missed, loser. Back to your rat hole. Thanks.
Click to expand...

*Sheep With Sheepskins*

The low-talent student bootlickers who cheat their way to "success" (in a failed system) are responsible for our economic and political decadence.  But since they control your mind, you are incapable of showing common sense about how absurd it is to give them responsible jobs just because they can go four or more years without a job, living like teenagers and afraid to grow up. Their learning diability in English means they were also inadequate in job-related courses, no matter what kind of grades they cheated to get. Not paying students the same wages paid to those who choose to get a job--instead of humiliating themselves by submitting to the childish student lifestyle your Masters mandate--attracts only the shallow end of the talent pool.


----------



## OldLady

Welcome, Monkrules.  I look forward to seeing you in threads now and then.  We could use some more Independents here.
If you think ChrisL is ignore worthy, I hate to think what your ignore list will look like in another week.  It's true she kicks ass better than most and she takes no prisoners, but she's always got a point.
There are much, much worse here.  Don't let them drive you away.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

monkrules said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to introduce myself, I suppose. I’ve been a member of another pol forum for about a year, and I like most members and the level of interaction. But the moderation there is, I feel, too clumsy and heavy-handed. And it seems to be squashing the life out of the place. Mods can be seen in almost every thread, commenting or keeping people in line. So much so, that the forum seems to be all about the Mods, when it should be about the interaction between forum members. That's why I started checking out other forums.
> 
> After lurking here for a while, I decided this is a lively, fun place. You have a wide variety of members, attitudes, and posts: serious, funny, insulting, etc. And the Mods seem to use a light touch — that’s _*really*_ important.
> 
> I’m a registered Independent, and I piss off both lefties and righties at various times. I think trump is an incompentent imbecile and an embarrassment to humanity. But I can’t stand Hillary, either. America got screwed by both parties in the last election, imo. The single thing I like about trump is his tough stance on illegal immigration.
> 
> Imo, humor, and a bit of snark add a lot to the vitality of a forum.  And, reading other members’ opinions about a variety of subjects is what I enjoy most. Long, serious debates can quickly get boring as they too often fill quickly with dull, repetitive, posts.
> 
> Two people have already earned their way onto my Ignore list. One is an foul-mouthed old member who thinks he knows it all. He insulted me, first thing, and used some curse words that would earn him a fat lip on the street. The other guy was just plain hateful and dumb. I didn’t have any interaction with him, but I don’t want to read his drivel in the future. So, maybe that was my Welcoming Committee. Lol...
> 
> I hope I’ll fit in here, and look forward to getting to know you all.
> 
> 
> 
> *Diploma Dumbos*
> 
> The grammar here is atrocious, most significantly by college graduates, showing one again that *College Education Is a Fraud and Should Not Be Rewarded.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*Dos that meen mi coledge edumacation iz wortles? *_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the "Sage's" case... yes, college wouldn't help.
Click to expand...

*"If You're So Smart, Why Haven't You Made the Rich Richer?"*

Help me with what?  With becoming an ulcer-ridden corporate flunkie?


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Pumpkin Row said:


> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to introduce myself, I suppose. I’ve been a member of another pol forum for about a year, and I like most members and the level of interaction. But the moderation there is, I feel, too clumsy and heavy-handed. And it seems to be squashing the life out of the place. Mods can be seen in almost every thread, commenting or keeping people in line. So much so, that the forum seems to be all about the Mods, when it should be about the interaction between forum members. That's why I started checking out other forums.
> 
> After lurking here for a while, I decided this is a lively, fun place. You have a wide variety of members, attitudes, and posts: serious, funny, insulting, etc. And the Mods seem to use a light touch — that’s _*really*_ important.
> 
> I’m a registered Independent, and I piss off both lefties and righties at various times. I think trump is an incompentent imbecile and an embarrassment to humanity. But I can’t stand Hillary, either. America got screwed by both parties in the last election, imo. The single thing I like about trump is his tough stance on illegal immigration.
> 
> Imo, humor, and a bit of snark add a lot to the vitality of a forum.  And, reading other members’ opinions about a variety of subjects is what I enjoy most. Long, serious debates can quickly get boring as they too often fill quickly with dull, repetitive, posts.
> 
> Two people have already earned their way onto my Ignore list. One is an foul-mouthed old member who thinks he knows it all. He insulted me, first thing, and used some curse words that would earn him a fat lip on the street. The other guy was just plain hateful and dumb. I didn’t have any interaction with him, but I don’t want to read his drivel in the future. So, maybe that was my Welcoming Committee. Lol...
> 
> *I hope I’ll fit in here, and look forward to getting to know you all.*
> 
> 
> 
> _Oh, but it's always so much better to Stand Out, above the crowd. _
> 
> _Regardless, welcome to the forum. I suppose we need more Independents, anyway._
Click to expand...

Hating Trump for appealing to people born in the working class is snobbery, not independence.


----------



## Ringel05

The Sage of Main Street said:


> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to introduce myself, I suppose. I’ve been a member of another pol forum for about a year, and I like most members and the level of interaction. But the moderation there is, I feel, too clumsy and heavy-handed. And it seems to be squashing the life out of the place. Mods can be seen in almost every thread, commenting or keeping people in line. So much so, that the forum seems to be all about the Mods, when it should be about the interaction between forum members. That's why I started checking out other forums.
> 
> After lurking here for a while, I decided this is a lively, fun place. You have a wide variety of members, attitudes, and posts: serious, funny, insulting, etc. And the Mods seem to use a light touch — that’s _*really*_ important.
> 
> I’m a registered Independent, and I piss off both lefties and righties at various times. I think trump is an incompentent imbecile and an embarrassment to humanity. But I can’t stand Hillary, either. America got screwed by both parties in the last election, imo. The single thing I like about trump is his tough stance on illegal immigration.
> 
> Imo, humor, and a bit of snark add a lot to the vitality of a forum.  And, reading other members’ opinions about a variety of subjects is what I enjoy most. Long, serious debates can quickly get boring as they too often fill quickly with dull, repetitive, posts.
> 
> Two people have already earned their way onto my Ignore list. One is an foul-mouthed old member who thinks he knows it all. He insulted me, first thing, and used some curse words that would earn him a fat lip on the street. The other guy was just plain hateful and dumb. I didn’t have any interaction with him, but I don’t want to read his drivel in the future. So, maybe that was my Welcoming Committee. Lol...
> 
> I hope I’ll fit in here, and look forward to getting to know you all.
> 
> 
> 
> *Diploma Dumbos*
> 
> The grammar here is atrocious, most significantly by college graduates, showing one again that *College Education Is a Fraud and Should Not Be Rewarded.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*Dos that meen mi coledge edumacation iz wortles? *_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the "Sage's" case... yes, college wouldn't help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"If You're So Smart, Why Haven't You Made the Rich Richer?"*
> 
> Help me with what?  With becoming an ulcer-ridden corporate flunkie?
Click to expand...

Translated means; Eye hav 2 put down the colege edumacated soz eye can mak mi selph fel beter.......


----------



## monkrules

The Sage of Main Street said:


> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to introduce myself, I suppose. I’ve been a member of another pol forum for about a year, and I like most members and the level of interaction. But the moderation there is, I feel, too clumsy and heavy-handed. And it seems to be squashing the life out of the place. Mods can be seen in almost every thread, commenting or keeping people in line. So much so, that the forum seems to be all about the Mods, when it should be about the interaction between forum members. That's why I started checking out other forums.
> 
> After lurking here for a while, I decided this is a lively, fun place. You have a wide variety of members, attitudes, and posts: serious, funny, insulting, etc. And the Mods seem to use a light touch — that’s _*really*_ important.
> 
> I’m a registered Independent, and I piss off both lefties and righties at various times. I think trump is an incompentent imbecile and an embarrassment to humanity. But I can’t stand Hillary, either. America got screwed by both parties in the last election, imo. The single thing I like about trump is his tough stance on illegal immigration.
> 
> Imo, humor, and a bit of snark add a lot to the vitality of a forum.  And, reading other members’ opinions about a variety of subjects is what I enjoy most. Long, serious debates can quickly get boring as they too often fill quickly with dull, repetitive, posts.
> 
> Two people have already earned their way onto my Ignore list. One is an foul-mouthed old member who thinks he knows it all. He insulted me, first thing, and used some curse words that would earn him a fat lip on the street. The other guy was just plain hateful and dumb. I didn’t have any interaction with him, but I don’t want to read his drivel in the future. So, maybe that was my Welcoming Committee. Lol...
> 
> I hope I’ll fit in here, and look forward to getting to know you all.
> 
> 
> 
> *Diploma Dumbos*
> 
> The grammar here is atrocious, most significantly by college graduates, showing once again that *College Education Is a Fraud and Should Not Be Rewarded.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your taste is in your mouth.
> 
> Nice try for a cheap put-down, but you missed, loser. Back to your rat hole. Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Sheep With Sheepskins*
> 
> The low-talent student bootlickers who cheat their way to "success" (in a failed system) are responsible for our economic and political decadence.  But since they control your mind, you are incapable of showing common sense about how absurd it is to give them responsible jobs just because they can go four or more years without a job, living like teenagers and afraid to grow up. *Their learning diability in English* means they were also inadequate in job-related courses, no matter what kind of grades they cheated to get. Not paying students the same wages paid to those who choose to get a job--instead of humiliating themselves by submitting to the childish student lifestyle your Masters mandate--attracts only the shallow end of the talent pool.
Click to expand...

Please... seek help.


PS: YOU seem to be the one with learning DISABILITIES:

From your post:
*"*Their learning* diability* in English...*"*


----------



## monkrules

The Sage of Main Street said:


> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to introduce myself, I suppose. I’ve been a member of another pol forum for about a year, and I like most members and the level of interaction. But the moderation there is, I feel, too clumsy and heavy-handed. And it seems to be squashing the life out of the place. Mods can be seen in almost every thread, commenting or keeping people in line. So much so, that the forum seems to be all about the Mods, when it should be about the interaction between forum members. That's why I started checking out other forums.
> 
> After lurking here for a while, I decided this is a lively, fun place. You have a wide variety of members, attitudes, and posts: serious, funny, insulting, etc. And the Mods seem to use a light touch — that’s _*really*_ important.
> 
> I’m a registered Independent, and I piss off both lefties and righties at various times. I think trump is an incompentent imbecile and an embarrassment to humanity. But I can’t stand Hillary, either. America got screwed by both parties in the last election, imo. The single thing I like about trump is his tough stance on illegal immigration.
> 
> Imo, humor, and a bit of snark add a lot to the vitality of a forum.  And, reading other members’ opinions about a variety of subjects is what I enjoy most. Long, serious debates can quickly get boring as they too often fill quickly with dull, repetitive, posts.
> 
> Two people have already earned their way onto my Ignore list. One is an foul-mouthed old member who thinks he knows it all. He insulted me, first thing, and used some curse words that would earn him a fat lip on the street. The other guy was just plain hateful and dumb. I didn’t have any interaction with him, but I don’t want to read his drivel in the future. So, maybe that was my Welcoming Committee. Lol...
> 
> I hope I’ll fit in here, and look forward to getting to know you all.
> 
> 
> 
> *Diploma Dumbos*
> 
> The grammar here is atrocious, most significantly by college graduates, showing one again that *College Education Is a Fraud and Should Not Be Rewarded.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*Dos that meen mi coledge edumacation iz wortles? *_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the "Sage's" case... yes, college wouldn't help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"If You're So Smart, Why Haven't You Made the Rich Richer?"*
> 
> Help me with what?  With becoming an ulcer-ridden corporate flunkie?
Click to expand...

Please, just go away. Stop embarrassing yourself by posting drivel.


----------



## monkrules

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to introduce myself, I suppose. I’ve been a member of another pol forum for about a year, and I like most members and the level of interaction. But the moderation there is, I feel, too clumsy and heavy-handed. And it seems to be squashing the life out of the place. Mods can be seen in almost every thread, commenting or keeping people in line. So much so, that the forum seems to be all about the Mods, when it should be about the interaction between forum members. That's why I started checking out other forums.
> 
> After lurking here for a while, I decided this is a lively, fun place. You have a wide variety of members, attitudes, and posts: serious, funny, insulting, etc. And the Mods seem to use a light touch — that’s _*really*_ important.
> 
> I’m a registered Independent, and I piss off both lefties and righties at various times. I think trump is an incompentent imbecile and an embarrassment to humanity. But I can’t stand Hillary, either. America got screwed by both parties in the last election, imo. The single thing I like about trump is his tough stance on illegal immigration.
> 
> Imo, humor, and a bit of snark add a lot to the vitality of a forum.  And, reading other members’ opinions about a variety of subjects is what I enjoy most. Long, serious debates can quickly get boring as they too often fill quickly with dull, repetitive, posts.
> 
> Two people have already earned their way onto my Ignore list. One is an foul-mouthed old member who thinks he knows it all. He insulted me, first thing, and used some curse words that would earn him a fat lip on the street. The other guy was just plain hateful and dumb. I didn’t have any interaction with him, but I don’t want to read his drivel in the future. So, maybe that was my Welcoming Committee. Lol...
> 
> *I hope I’ll fit in here, and look forward to getting to know you all.*
> 
> 
> 
> _Oh, but it's always so much better to Stand Out, above the crowd. _
> 
> _Regardless, welcome to the forum. I suppose we need more Independents, anyway._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hating Trump for appealing to people born in the working class is snobbery, not independence.
Click to expand...

And for you to choose the user name "The Sage of Main Street" is laughable, when you're the exact opposite of a sage.

Let's change your user name to something appropriate, say: The Moron of the Bowery.


----------



## monkrules

OldLady said:


> Welcome, Monkrules.  I look forward to seeing you in threads now and then.  We could use some more Independents here.
> If you think ChrisL is ignore worthy, I hate to think what your ignore list will look like in another week.  It's true she kicks ass better than most and she takes no prisoners, but she's always got a point.
> There are much, much worse here.  Don't let them drive you away.


Thanks so much for your Welcome, Old Lady, I've enjoyed many of your posts. And I'm glad you're an active member here. You brighten the place up and bring some much needed sanity, too.

I have nothing against Chris. But I've never thought she "kicks ass". I just see her as loud, hyper-partisan, and hysterical. Not someone I'd want to spend any time around.

I lurked this board for a long time before joining. Over that time I became familiar with many USMB members and their views. That familiarity convinced me that there were a few people I would add to my Ignore list immediately, should I ever join USMB. I've now been a member for five whole days, and I only have three world-class idiots on my Ignore list, so far. I'm doing good, eh?

The Ignore list is simply a "sanity saver." I'm an older guy and don't have time or patience to read childish gibberish posted by morons. (Of course, that's just a matter of opinion. I post plenty of nonsense, too.)


----------



## IsaacNewton

Ringel05 said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to introduce myself, I suppose. I’ve been a member of another pol forum for about a year, and I like most members and the level of interaction. But the moderation there is, I feel, too clumsy and heavy-handed. And it seems to be squashing the life out of the place. Mods can be seen in almost every thread, commenting or keeping people in line. So much so, that the forum seems to be all about the Mods, when it should be about the interaction between forum members. That's why I started checking out other forums.
> 
> After lurking here for a while, I decided this is a lively, fun place. You have a wide variety of members, attitudes, and posts: serious, funny, insulting, etc. And the Mods seem to use a light touch — that’s _*really*_ important.
> 
> I’m a registered Independent, and I piss off both lefties and righties at various times. I think trump is an incompentent imbecile and an embarrassment to humanity. But I can’t stand Hillary, either. America got screwed by both parties in the last election, imo. The single thing I like about trump is his tough stance on illegal immigration.
> 
> Imo, humor, and a bit of snark add a lot to the vitality of a forum.  And, reading other members’ opinions about a variety of subjects is what I enjoy most. Long, serious debates can quickly get boring as they too often fill quickly with dull, repetitive, posts.
> 
> Two people have already earned their way onto my Ignore list. One is an foul-mouthed old member who thinks he knows it all. He insulted me, first thing, and used some curse words that would earn him a fat lip on the street. The other guy was just plain hateful and dumb. I didn’t have any interaction with him, but I don’t want to read his drivel in the future. So, maybe that was my Welcoming Committee. Lol...
> 
> I hope I’ll fit in here, and look forward to getting to know you all.
> 
> 
> 
> *Diploma Dumbos*
> 
> The grammar here is atrocious, most significantly by college graduates, showing one again that *College Education Is a Fraud and Should Not Be Rewarded.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _*Dos that meen mi coledge edumacation iz wortles? *_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the "Sage's" case... yes, college wouldn't help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"If You're So Smart, Why Haven't You Made the Rich Richer?"*
> 
> Help me with what?  With becoming an ulcer-ridden corporate flunkie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Translated means; Eye hav 2 put down the colege edumacated soz eye can mak mi selph fel beter.......
Click to expand...


Yew cann't finde a spale chicker? Jeesuis H Khriste.


----------



## OldLady

What's a spale chicker?  Are you speaking Chaucer?


----------



## monkrules

OldLady said:


> What's a spale chicker?  Are you speaking Chaucer?


Are you sure "Chaucer" is spelled correctly?

To be sure, run it through your spale chicker...



(I had to read it a few times before...)


----------



## IsaacNewton

OldLady said:


> What's a spale chicker?  Are you speaking Chaucer?



Ik's a pogram thot chicks yew'r spaling. Oy thot thot aubviuus.


----------



## OldLady

Oh!  You're speaking Minnesota!   I couldn't for the life of me figure that one out.


----------



## IsaacNewton

OldLady said:


> Oh!  You're speaking Minnesota!   I couldn't for the life of me figure that one out.



Actually that is pretty good. That would fit in with dialogue in Fargo just fine. lol Don't cha know. Which is one of the Dakotas but close enough.


----------



## ChrisL

monkrules said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, Monkrules.  I look forward to seeing you in threads now and then.  We could use some more Independents here.
> If you think ChrisL is ignore worthy, I hate to think what your ignore list will look like in another week.  It's true she kicks ass better than most and she takes no prisoners, but she's always got a point.
> There are much, much worse here.  Don't let them drive you away.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for your Welcome, Old Lady, I've enjoyed many of your posts. And I'm glad you're an active member here. You brighten the place up and bring some much needed sanity, too.
> 
> I have nothing against Chris. But I've never thought she "kicks ass". I just see her as loud, hyper-partisan, and hysterical. Not someone I'd want to spend any time around.
> 
> I lurked this board for a long time before joining. Over that time I became familiar with many USMB members and their views. That familiarity convinced me that there were a few people I would add to my Ignore list immediately, should I ever join USMB. I've now been a member for five whole days, and I only have three world-class idiots on my Ignore list, so far. I'm doing good, eh?
> 
> The Ignore list is simply a "sanity saver." I'm an older guy and don't have time or patience to read childish gibberish posted by morons. (Of course, that's just a matter of opinion. I post plenty of nonsense, too.)
Click to expand...


Oh please.  Stop acting as if you are some kind of victim.  You've already said that you use the avatar you use to try to "upset" people.  So you are passive aggressive and you don't like being called out on that.  If someone DARES to call out this old man, he will put them on ignore even though he has clearly stated that he uses the avatar to get a "reaction."  What a crock.  Go get a life, old man.


----------



## ChrisL

If this little wimp felt the need to put me on ignore, this guy will end up having the entire forum on "ignore."


----------



## ChrisL

OldLady said:


> Welcome, Monkrules.  I look forward to seeing you in threads now and then.  We could use some more Independents here.
> If you think ChrisL is ignore worthy, I hate to think what your ignore list will look like in another week.  It's true she kicks ass better than most and she takes no prisoners, but she's always got a point.
> There are much, much worse here.  Don't let them drive you away.



Thanks OldLady!   

Some people just can't stand to have their views challenged.  That is all there is to it.


----------

